# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Početnica u dojenju

## Sandra81

Evo ja dojim 16 dana, i čini mi se da beba napreduje i sita je i sve je u redu.

Ali ja sam gladna i nervozna.

Naime, bila mi je patronažna sestra dva puta i naravno da sam je zasula pitanjima o dojenju i prehrani i grčevima i rekla mi je doslovno ovako:nemoj svježe voće i povrće, samo kompote, nemoj slano, nemoj čokoladu ni banane ni u snu jer izazivaju zatvor, nemoj prženo, najbolje da jedeš samo lešo i puno juhe i najmanje dvije litre kravljeg mlijeka dnevno  :Shock: . Ja to ne mogu, prije svega opterećenje mi je takva prehrana, nedostaje mi voće, osjećam se malaksalo , vjerovatno od gladi. Više ne znam što bi smislila što da jedem. 

Ne mogu zamislit da 6 mjeseci najmanje ovako živim jer je to zamorno jako.

I ako uspijem popiti 2 dcl mlijeka dnevno, to mi je uspjeh, a ona kaže ako mislim imat mlijeka najmanje dvije litre u bilo kom obliku: čokolino, gris, puding...

A ako beba bude imala grčeva da mu dam čaj od komorača!

Nisam pametna, on ima grčiće ali to nisu oni oni pravi,više od progutanog zraka ga malo muče crijevca ali ni ne plače puno niti ništa, i žao mi davat mu čaj.

A sad sam već prestrašena da na hranu gledam ko neprijatelja, sve što bi pojela mislim dal će njega bolit pa odustanem, i jedem rižu, bijelo meso, blitvu na lešo i ostale gadosti već danima  :Rolling Eyes:  A sanjam mandarine i čokoladu, i capuccino, i pečeni krumpir i grah i zelje...  :njam: 

Dal je to stvarno tako, jedete li i vi,ostale dojilje na ovaj način, i ako da, gdje pronalazite volju i snagu? Evo ja sam tek počela, i sav početni entuzijazam mi se otopio,već mi je svega preko glave.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gita75

ja sam jela sve, pa crknula bi od gladi po tvojoj patronažnoj.
pripazi samo ako primjetiš da bebi nešto smeta.
čaj ne koristi niš.

----------


## mali karlo

Ja jedem sve ali umjereno i ni jedno dijete mi nije imalo grceve (imam ih 3)
Mlijeko uopce ne pijem, osim u ness-u, popijem jogurt jedan na dan. Svi su dobivali i vise od kilu mjesečno. 

Prvi dan kad sam dosla iz rodilista pizzu sam jela. 

Opusti se i najedi, bit ces zadovoljnija ti a onda i bebica  :Wink: )

----------


## Mojca

Odpili tu patronažnu i slušaj sebe. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Ovo što je tebi ta patronažna rekla meni zvuči kao hrpa netočnosti. 

Lešo hrana može biti u prvo vrijeme dobra stvar, i za dojenje, ali prvenstveno i za majku, da se lakše nosi sa stolicom i, ako ih ima, hemeroidima. Ali faza takve hrane po meni ne bi trebala predugo trajati. Naravno da nećeš odmah navaliti na svakakvu tešku hranu, ali sve možeš jesti umjereno. Neka me isprave oni koji bolje znaju, ali mislim da sam negdje čitala da grčevi nisu (toliko) povezani s majčinom prehranom, jer da je tako, bilo bi ih lako riješiti. 
Ako primijetiš da neka namirnica koju si pojela smeta bebi, nemoj je jesti neko vrijeme, pa onda probaj ponovo. Beba se mora i kroz tvoje mlijeko naviknuti da različite okuse. 

Moje iskustvo: nakon 15 dana laganije hrane, krenula sam s najnormalnijom prehranom, nakon mjesec i pol dana jela sam sve, od sarmi i kupusa do kelja i banana i čega sve ne. Beba je nekad imala grčeve, nekad nije, ali najčešće od progutanog zraka. Sa neka 3-4 mjeseca, kad probavni sistem sazrije, problemi se značajno smanje. Ne znam je li povezano, ali beba mi danas nije alergična ni na kakvu namirnicu, sve lijepo prihvaća, nikad se nije osipala (čak ni pelenski)...

Doduše, iz vlastitog iskustva, novopečenim dojiljama savjetovala bih da jedu dosta mesa jer taj obrok dosta dugo drži. Dojenje troši kalorije i mama bude često gladna, a nekad nema nešto konkretno za jesti pa se "diže" slatkim. A to je...klopka. 
Imala sam fazu ogromne gladi, svaka dva sata...i tada sam, pored svih obroka, jela i skoro kutiju Domaćice dnevno. Grozno. Onda me pustilo, sva sreća  :Smile: 

Drugo, pijenje mlijeka da bi se stvaralo mlijeko je glupost. Mlijeko ne stvara mlijeko  :Smile:  Tebi treba tekućine, po mogućnosti vode. Pij dvije litre vode dnevno, jedi raznovrsnu i zdravu hranu i bit će ok. 
Bebi nemoj davati čajeve, kad krene plakanje i grčevi, lijepo je zagrli, stisni i počni brže hodati po stanu, vidjet ćeš kako će joj to ljuljuškanje prijati.

----------


## Rivendell

Istu stvar sam i ja doživjela. Nemoj voće, nemoj kupuse nikakve, nemoj grahorice, nemoj slatko, na kraju ispalo da mogu samo jesti kuhani krumpir i meso. Prvih par dana sam kao izbjegavala kelj i agrume, a onda sam je otpilila i jela sve. A grčeve nikada nije imao. Tako da... Jedino sam izbjegavala mlijeko i mliječne proizvode. On njih ja imam grčeve, tako da sam mislila kako će i njemu smetati. Ako plače, nabavi si maramu, zaveži ga oko sebe i u život.

A ovo za glad je istina. Nikakve trudničke želje se ne mogu nositi sa željama friške dojilje...

----------


## BusyBee

O Sandra, ovo je sva sila losih savjeta! 
Generalno, nema hrane koju ne smijes pojesti, barem u umjerenoj kolicini.
Neke namirnice je dobro pojesti u manjoj kolicini pa popratiti kako ce dijete reagirati, ali, smijes jesti i voce i povrce (svjeze) i sve namirnice koje inace volis jesti. Budi oprezna s namirnicama koje tebe inace napuhuju ili ti cine lose i s citrusnim vocem (pretjerana kolicina moze izazvati iritaciju pelenskog podrucja kod djeteta). Ostale jedi i promatraj reakcije (npr. moja djeca su lose reagirala na salsu, a nije im smetalo kad sam jela sparuge koje vrlo vjerojatno mijenjaju okus mlijeka).

Smijes sasvim komotno jednu (ma i dvije) kavu/kapucino popiti, pojesti cokoladu (ja sam manijakalno tamanila slatko u prvim tjednima dojenja, nikad prije ni poslije), peceni krumpir... budi malo opreznija s kolicinom graha i zelja ispocetka (ako tebe napuhuju), ali nema razloga da ne pojedes normalan obrok i pratis situaciju (smeta li djetetu).

Drago mi je da je dijete zadovoljno i da si zadovoljna kako napreduje (vazno je da ima dovoljno, bar 10 aktivnih podoja, 5-6 mokrih (1 mokra pelena kao da ulijes 3 jusne zlice vode u nju) i 3-4 pokakane pelene (1 pokakana ima mrlju velicine kovanice 5 Kn) u 24 sata), sad se jos malo opusti oko svoje prehrane da pocnes u potpunosti uzivati u majcinstvu.  :Smile:

----------


## tua

aaa, jos uvijek ima takvog strucnog osoblja :Smile: 
dakle, s prvim djetetom, frisko doma, mm mi ispekao jaja i narezao paradajz :Smile:  taman se najela, kad evo patronazne s beskonacnim popisom: ne sirovo voce i povrce, od salate cikla, kuhano meso, i...to je valjda sve. drugi put je nisam zvala.
ali nije ona jedina, u to doba sam se nadobivala cikle, strasno :Smile: 

uz gore navedene savjete, ja bi dodala flasu vode u blizini kod podoja.

----------


## BusyBee

Zaboravih, a isteklo mi vrijeme za edit  :Wink: 
Sto se tice mlijeka, uopce nije istina da ono utjece na kolicinu tvog  mlijeka - utjece unos tekucine. Vodi racuna da kroz dan uneses dovoljno  tekucine u organizam (sto znaci da pijes kad si zedna, vodu,  nezasladjene napitkle, biljni caj - koprivu, malinu, kamilicu, komorac,  ... sve to ti pij, a dobrobiti ce osjetiti dijete kroz mlijeko.. ne  smijes samo piti velike kolicine mente i kadulje jer one utjecu na pad  produkcije).

Tvom djetetu nisu potrebni nikakvi cajevi, sokovi, voda, nista osim tvog mlijeka.

----------


## mama pticica

slušaj svoje instinkte i uživaj

----------


## Beti3

U životu nisam pila mlijeko, a troje djece othranila na prsima, vrlo uspješno. Evo, ja sam ti dokaz da ne treba piti mlijeko, da bi se isto proizvelo.

Mlijeko se radi od svega što pojedeš i popiješ, ali sve se to prvo preradi u tvom probavnom sustavu i zatim krvlju transportiraju hranjive tvari do mliječnih žlijezda koje proizvode mlijeko. Bitno je, znači da jedeš finu i zdravu hranu, i da dovoljno piješ, ne pretjerujući ni u čemu, ali ne kako ti je ova patronažna rekla.

Samo lijepo dalje, naviknut ćete se jedno na drugo i skužiti što vam paše.

----------


## duma

Sandra81, samo opušteno i što više mirno.Nadam se da imaš pomoć sa strane.
Ja klopala sve,al baš sve i nikad bebonja ni grčeva,nit ikakvih problema  :Smile:

----------


## ann-zgb

savjeti strucne osobe-nazalost losi,i to jako.zdrava mama treba jesti normalnu hranu,ovo *gladna sam i nervozna* mi zvuci tuzno za prve dane uzivanja u majcinstvu.tijelo trazi ono sto treba,naravno da se smije jesti voce,povrce,meso,,kolac, piti kava,jesti cokolada-pa nije dojilja bolesna  zena.u ovakve strucne savjete se ne bih mijesala-jer nisu strucni,nego recitiranje kao zabranjene hrane iz meni nerazumljivih razloga.
bitno je znati da se beba ne moze razboljeti /osim ev alergije/ od onog sto mama jede,moze samo odreagirati cendranjem,nadutoscu ili kolikama koje jesu nezgodne,ali nisu opasne.BB je sve lijepo napisala,mlijeko nema veze s kolicinom majcinog mlijeka nego kod nekih bebica izaziva kolike.i obzirom da na maminu hranu reagiraju iza podoja,kasno pop i navecer jesti laksu hranu da bi noc bila mirnija-ako joj nekaj smeta,lakse se prebrodi preko dana.zna se da neke bebe ne podnose agrume,kiselo zelje i namirnice sa puno vit C-ali zasto ne pojesti 1-2 mandarine prijepodne pa vidjeti smetaju ili ne.cak i ako je tako,kad malo naraste mozda nece smetati
draga mama,jedite,uzivajte u dojenju i promatrajte svoje dijete-krenulo je dobro,ne dajte bebi caj,vodu ni nista osim prsa.unutra je bas sve sto joj treba  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra81

Puno vam hvala na savjetima! Od danas sam počela normalno jest i više ne slušam ni majku ni svekrvu a pogotovo ne patronažnu! Napravili su od mene ludu ženu! 
Meni samo nije jasno kako patronažna,a sigurno nije jedina može ić po svijetu i dijelit takve savjete, bez da ju itko informira o bilo čemu, a mnogim ženama su upravo sestre glavni izvor informacija, i slijepo se drže svega što od nje čuju! 
Kupila sam čaj ali neću mu davati, on ima grčiće od progutanog zraka i nisu strašni.

Evo da odem mimo teme samo još neke njezine savjeta danapišem ,čisto radi provjere, više joj niš ne vjerujem;
- rekla mi je da ispod madraca u kinderbetu stavim deblji jastuk tako da beba spava u podignutom položaju ako se zagrcne da joj je lakše?!
- isto tako, da beba ne treba podrigivat svaki put već samo da ju okrenem na bok pa će izbacit višak sama od sebe?!
- da je najsigurniji položaj za spavanje na boku i da ga podbočim sa jastukom?!
- i ako neprestano štuca da mu dam na žličicu prokuhane vode?!
- i ako mu se začepi nosić da najprije probam uštrcat mu svoga mlijeka u nos!?!? , da mu to ne može štetit?!

Skrenula sam potpuno sa teme, ali čisto da znam dal su i ovi savjeti iz pretprošlog stoljeća?

----------


## Jadranka

Evo, i ja sam jela sve bez problema. I jos jedem. Jedino sam od cokolade morala odustat jer je od toga imao grceve. Ali to je sve individualno i ovisi o bebi. Tako da pratis smeta li sto bebi pa, ako smete, ne jedi. A, ako ne smeta, jedi sve i gustaj. I nemoj bit gladna.

----------


## ježić

Draga Sandra, znam točno kako ti je. Gotovo identične savjete sam ja dobila od svoje patronažne na početku. Ne znam, kao da sve imaju nekakav priručnik iz kojeg onda izbiflaju krive informacije, na žalost. I ja sam vrlo brzo odustala od tog njenog režima, jer mi se naprosto više gadilo jesti jedno te isto, a bila sam gladna svega ostalog, pogotovo voća kojeg je tad bilo kakvog ti srce želi. Treba jesti sve u umjerenim količinama i pratiti dijete. Mislim da ćeš veću štetu napraviti djetetu ako si stalno nervozna i gladna, nego da eventualno pojedeš nešto što bi moglo zametati. Ako baš vidiš da mu nešto smeta, nećeš to jesti ili ćeš probati kasnije kad bude veći.

----------


## Rivendell

Ja bih ovako rekla, neka me isprave:

- _rekla mi je da ispod madraca u kinderbetu stavim deblji jastuk tako da beba spava u podignutom položaju ako se zagrcne da joj je lakše?!_ Dijete treba biti na ravnom. Bez ikakvog jastuka. 
- _isto tako, da beba ne treba podrigivat svaki put već samo da ju okrenem na bok pa će izbacit višak sama od sebe?!_ Dobro je da podrigne, jer onda neće bljuckati.
- _da je najsigurniji položaj za spavanje na boku i da ga podbočim sa jastukom?!_ Točno. Ako dijete bljucne može se zagrcnuti. Nisam panično gledala jeli na boku, ali tako je spavao neki 2 mjeseca. naizmjenično sam ga stavljala s rolicom iza leđa. Ja bih zarolala ručnik, jastuk mi se čini pre mekan. 
- _i ako neprestano štuca da mu dam na žličicu prokuhane vode?!_ Nikakva voda djetetu nije potrebna. Isto tako mu možeš dati i da malo doji.
- _i ako mu se začepi nosić da najprije probam uštrcat mu svoga mlijeka u nos!?!? , da mu to ne može štetit?!_ Točno. Mlijeko neki koriste za ispiranje očiju i nosa. Nama nikad nije trebalo tako ti ne mogu reći iz iskustva. To je sigurno sterilna opcija.

----------


## Sandra81

Još samo jedno pitanje; preporučila mi je da uzimam vitamine i omega-3 kiseline u tabletama. Naravno da sam kupila i pijem ih već tjedan dana, dal mi je to pametno ili da izbacim?

----------


## gita75

malo podinuti madrac ne može škoditi, ali beba obično spuzne s toga i opet završi na ravnom. to sam radila samo kad su bili prehlađeni pa im se čepio nos ili su kašljali.
bolje je kad beba podrigne, ali ja svoje nisam nikad dizala ako bi zaspali na cici. nisam primjetila da su podrigivali na boku. jedino na trbuhu (ali taj položaj se danas baš ne preporuča).
moji nisu volili spavati na boku, na leđima ili na trbuhu (vidi šta sam gore rekla za trbuh). mislim da je bitno da djete ne spava stalno u istom položaju, malo ljevo malo desno, malo na leđa.
štucanje i voda nemaju baš neke veze, daj mu cicu rađe ako se unervozi od štucanja.
ne znam kaj bi mlijeko radilo u nosu i prvi put čujem za taj savjet. ja sam svoje mazala po prsima s nekim balzamom protiv prehlade dr. Theiss (valjda se tak piše). to mi je bilo super. doduše nismo baš imali problema s nosom, pa i nemam neki savjet na tom polju.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja bi isto rekla da je cica dobra protiv stucanja. Moj od pocetka spava na ravnom. Stavljala sam ga na bok, ali, ako bi se prevrnuo na ledja, ne bi ga dirala. Kad je bio budan, dizala bi ga da se podrigne, kad je zaspo na cici, ostavila bi ga da spava.

----------


## bembola

ma joj te patromažne (čast izuzecima) ali da sam ja moju slusala,ne bi ni dojila.....
Ja sam pazila prvih 10 dana,a nakon toga sam jela sve,ali doslovno sve i nikad nije imao grceve ja mislim da je to od djeteta do djeteta i da nema veze sa prehranom...nemoj davat nikakve cajeve  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> sam svoje mazala po prsima s nekim balzamom protiv prehlade dr. Theiss (valjda se tak piše). to mi je bilo super. doduše nismo baš imali problema s nosom, pa i nemam neki savjet na tom polju.


ne tak male jer sadrži eukaliptus

----------


## ježić

Što se tiče ostalih stvari:

- _rekla mi je da ispod madraca u kinderbetu stavim deblji jastuk tako da beba spava u podignutom položaju ako se zagrcne da joj je lakše?!
_Nema potrebe, nek spava na ravnom. Ako je prehlađen i začepljen mu je nosić, onda mu možeš blago podići madrac.
_- isto tako, da beba ne treba podrigivat svaki put već samo da ju okrenem na bok pa će izbacit višak sama od sebe?!_
 Dobro je da podrigne. Ali moj često zaspi na cici i onda ga ne mogu dočekati da podrigne ili ga uopće ne dižem na podrigivanje. Ne znam za bok, ali često podrigne na trbuhu. Ne mora ni biti da će izbaciti višak iz sebe, nego jednostavno podrignuti.
- d_a je najsigurniji položaj za spavanje na boku i da ga podbočim sa jastukom?!
_Vjerojatno je najsigurniji, ali moj ne zna drugačije spavati nego na trbuhu. I to od prvih dana, ali je sam okretao i dizao glavu tako da me nije bilo strah. Ako zaspi na boku ili leđima, trza se i budi svake 3 minute, pa na kraju odustanem i opet ga okrenem na trbuh.
_- i ako neprestano štuca da mu dam na žličicu prokuhane vode?!
_Ma nikakve prokuhane vode! Djeca povremeno štucaju kad progutaju zraka. Daj mu malo cice ili jednostavno pričekaj, stat će samo od sebe kako je i počelo.
_- i ako mu se začepi nosić da najprije probam uštrcat mu svoga mlijeka u nos!?!? , da mu to ne može štetit?!
_Znam da neke mame kapaju nosić i oči mlijekom. Iskreno, meni se to baš ne sviđa i nisam nikad to radila. Ako mu je začepljen nosić, nakapam mu malo fiziološke i okrenem na trbuh. Ili izađe samo van ili mu očistim nosić aspiratorom.

I da, uz dojenje, ne treba mu davati ništa drugo, ni čaja, ni prokuhane vode.
Što se tiče vitamina i omega 3 u tabletama, mislim da je totalno nepotrebno, ako si ti zdrastveno u redu i ako jedeš normalno. Nek me ispravi neko ako griješim.

----------


## gita75

*@jelena*
na kutiji je pisalo da može na bebe jer ne sadrži nešto, ne znam više šta...

----------


## BusyBee

Mucoplant dr. Theissa kaze da je za dojencad i malu djecu jer nema mentola.
Eukaliptus, ako je e. radiata, pogodan je i za malu djecu. E. globulus nije.

----------


## mishekica

Kad je moja šogorica rodila, patronažna joj je zabranila svu silu hrane... Ja sam joj rekla da proba pratiti kako dijete reagira na okus mlijeka pa da prema tome odluči u kojoj će mjeri slijediti smjernice patronažne. Rekla mi je da nije moguće pratiti kako dijete reagira na koju hranu i kako da ona zna koliko je prošlo od trenutka kad je nešto pojela do trenutka kad je to isto došlo u mlijeko te da se javim kad rodim.  :Coffee:

----------


## Beti3

mishekica, ne brini, ako tvojoj bebi bude nešto jako smetalo, skužit ćeš. Plač će ti sve pokazati. Zato prve dane mama jede laganiju hranu, ali koju voli i radi sebe i radi bebe, a kad se za 10-15 dana upoznate i skužite jedno drugo, skužit ćeš i što bebi smeta, ako smeta. Ali, može biti da neće smetati ništa :Smile: , što ti od srca želim.

----------


## deeeyoo

Što se tiče prehrane za vrijeme dojenja: Cvjetača, brokula, kupus/zelje, grah, mahune... sve od povrća što te može naduti, izbijegavaj, jer će ti beba najvjerojatnije imati grčeve ili zatvor. Češnjak mijenja okus tvog mlijeka, isto bi se trebao samo u malim količinama jesti. Inače je povrće i voće jako važno - i tebi i djetetu trebaju vitamini! Mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi su isto važni, jer nose kalcij, koji je bebi a i tebi za vrijeme dojenja u većim količinama nego inače potreban.
Najbolje ti je isprobavati. Brzo ćeš shvatit što je bebi dobro došlo, a što ne.

Ja sam svojoj djeci isto znala kap mlijeka u nosnice kapati, kada bi bili prehlađeni. To ti je bolje (i prirodnije) od bilo čega.

----------


## mishekica

Kalcij iz mlijeka (kravljeg) gotovo da i ne možemo apsorbirati. Postoje druge namirnice bogate kalcijem.  :Smile:

----------


## ann-zgb

draga *pocetmice u dojenju*,meni izgleda da vam dobro ide
sad sto se tice savjeta jedno po jedno/najnovije preporuke

1. najsigurniji polozaj za novorodence je ravna tvrda podloga/madrac,lezanje na ledima-u 1.mj zivota/podignuti madrac  ne moze skoditi ali se smatra nepotrebnim

2. zrak u probavnom traktu je uzrok kolika,podrigivanje u toku podoja ne moze skoditi.ak se nije nagutala zraka,beba nece podrignuti-oni koji ne podriguju,cesto stucaju i to nije opasno i ne smeta im.kao ni bljuckanje mlijeka

3. mamino mlijeko je savrseno,ali ga nije pametno spricati u nos da ne dospije u pluca/u nosic se kapa samo sterilna fizioloska otopina.mlijeko je savrseno za kapanje u oci kad imaju zuti iscjedak iz okica

4. ne treba dobiti ni kapi vode,caja dok god piski i kaka kako treba/pa cak i da nesto zapne ne treba juriti jer bebica ima 2 tj i ima pravo na skokove i adaptaciju,a vec ste dobro krenuli  :Smile: 

5. ako niste anemicni i normalno jedete i pijete,nije potrebno piti vitamine u tbl.ako vec uzimate,najbolje neki multic koji je mozda koristen u trudnoci.nisam sigurna da je zdravoj mami potrebno gutati bilo kakve tablete,pa ni vitaminske,narocito da se ne *prekrcate* necim nepotrebnim
samo naprijed s dojenjem-meni se cini sasvim ok

----------


## BusyBee

> Što se tiče prehrane za vrijeme dojenja: Cvjetača, brokula, kupus/zelje, grah, mahune... sve od povrća što te može naduti, izbijegavaj, jer će ti beba najvjerojatnije imati grčeve ili zatvor. Češnjak mijenja okus tvog mlijeka, isto bi se trebao samo u malim količinama jesti. Inače je povrće i voće jako važno - i tebi i djetetu trebaju vitamini! Mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi su isto važni, jer nose kalcij, koji je bebi a i tebi za vrijeme dojenja u većim količinama nego inače potreban.
> *Najbolje ti je isprobavati. Brzo ćeš shvatit što je bebi dobro došlo, a što ne.*


Ovo boldano je jedino tocno u ovom postu.  :Smile:

----------


## mayato

Ja sam jela sve...al apsolutno sve, osim sira i vrhnja jer ju je to napuhavalo.
Kad je štucala, dala sam joj cicu i prestala bi štucati.
Spavala je na ravnom i dan-danas spava na ravnom.
Što se tiče podrigivanja, ne mora podrignuti svaki put, ali ako zaspe, probuditi će ju ako ju u želučeku bude mučio višak zraka.
Ako nema viška zraka neće se ni probuditi. Nije točno da nakon svakog hrajenja mora podrignut...To piše i u knjizi "Zdravo dijete unatoč liječnicma". Neke bebe povuku više zraka, neke manje. Nije pravilo da se mora podrignuti. Znala sam po noći po pol sata hodati čekajući da podrigne, a ona ništa.
Od dr. Theiss-a Mucoplant je podoban za dojenčad.

----------


## Jainina

Sad vidim koliko je nasa patronazna sestra odlicna, nama je dala sve vise manje savjete kao sto su navedeni u ranijim postovima, jesti sve i raznoliko i pratiti reakcije(jedino da izbjegavamo u pocetku namirnice koje napuhavaju), spavanje na boku na ravnom, nikakva voda i caj, cak i kada je curka bila jaaako nemirna niti jednom nije sugerirala nadohranu jer je dobro napredovala, inace je jako prodojeca(i nasa pedijatrica). Za stucanje nam je cica oduvijek bila zakon  :Smile:  bas me ljuti kada cujem sto sve patronazne savjetuju mladim mamama a smatraju ih strucnim osobama i najcesce ih i poslusaju... Mi smo stvarno imali srece sto smo naletjeli na educiranu patronaznu i pedijatricu, barem sto se dojenja tice...

----------


## jelena.O

> Rekla mi je da nije moguće pratiti kako dijete reagira na koju hranu i kako da ona zna koliko je prošlo od trenutka kad je nešto pojela do trenutka kad je to isto došlo u mlijeko te da se javim kad rodim.


moram li priznati da je ovo točno, naime nakon što sam posumljala da dete ima atopijski i izbacila sve ko i s djetetom prije čak i više, ostali nam krumpiri u koje ne bi ni dan danas posumljala, a oni su mu bili odveč valjda važni, a to je ujedno i jedini alergen koji je jeo, i na koji je alergičan uz hrpu drugih koje nikad nije jeo a alergičan je.

----------


## marusha99

Ja jedem sve osim naranca&mandarina, nekako me strah toga jer je ene znao prije bolit stomak od njih.
Bila mi se osula cijela po licu nekakvih crvenim puficama nakon sto sam 2dana zaredom jela pecene svjeze lignje sa crnilom pa to vise necu.
Inace jedem sve umjereno, jedino pokusavam svaki dan pojesti barem 1tanjur juhe, volim ju a I smatram da dobro cini juha od mesa, da je dosta hranjivo.

----------


## delitza

Ja jedem sve osim agruma i luka - agrume baš i ne volim a od luka je mala podivljala. Inače zna imati pokoji grčić ali to je od halapljivosti, jede svaki put ko da od poroda nije ništa pojela a bome fino napreduje. Prvih par dana sam imala luđačku želju za slatkim (valjda zbog trudničkog dijabetesa - zaželjela sam se..), sad više ni to, dapače ne paše mi uopće. Što se patronažne tiče, žena mi je skroz ok (inače vodi grupu potpore dojenju) i nisam dobila niti jedan "bablji" savjet, vidimo se jednom tjedno i fakat mi puno pomogne. Pogotovo ušutkati mamu i svekrvu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra81

Cijelo vrijeme jedem sve normalno,jedino sam potpuno izbacila kravlje mlijeko jer sam primjetila da malcu smeta. Jedem jako puno svježeg voća i povrća i stvarno uživam, spasila sam se od kad sam odlučila prestat slušat savjete babe,tetke,ujne, strine,patronažne...I beba i ja sada napokon uživamo u dojenju!
Hvala vam cure! :Heart:

----------


## seven of nine

Sandra, bravo!  :Smile:  

Bas mi je drago sto je sve tako ispalo. Ja bih samo podijelila svoje iskustvo: jela sam i mahunarke i kelj, karfiol, brokulu, grah, cesnjak... nista nam nije smetalo. S druge strane, kao sto vidis, nekim bebama te namirnice smetaju.
zato je najvaznije da probas, pratis svoje dijete i sama vidis - kao sto si uostalom ucinila s mlijekom  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

:Heart:

----------


## Sandra81

Nešto mi nije jasno.
Evo dojim već puna 2 mjeseca. I čitam po forumu da bebe sike više od 15 minuta,pa stavi ga na drugu sisu kad se prva isprazni pa ovo,pa ono..
A kod nas to ide brzinski. Recimo prosječno jede svaka dva sata .Jedino zadnjih par dana produžio sad po noći i to sam skužila da se probudi ali ne plače već počme sisat palac i opet zaspe, ne traži ciku :Sad: 

Uglavno,htjela sam reć da jede svaka dva sata, ponekad između samo "visi" na ciki.Ali  kad jede to ne traje duže od 5 minuta. Jede brzo i začas je gotov, i onda ili zaspi na ciki ili je jednostavno ispljune.

Meni on nikad nije potpuno ispraznio sisu, ili možda ja ne kužim kad je potpuno prazna. I ne pazim koju mu sisu dajem, vezano za ono da na jednom podoju dam jednu na drugom drugu  :Embarassed: 

Kakica je stalno žuta,nekad potpuno rijetka,nekad gusta, beba je mirna pa mislim da nije gladan.Ipak me zanima jel to kako se mi hranimo ok? Nekad sam sama sebi ko potpuna neznalica.

I još jedno pitanje; stalno kad dojimo i kad spava,uglavnom kad treba duboko disat ispušta čudne zvukove,kao da mu visoko u nosu nešto smeta za disanje  :Unsure: ,nešto između hrkanja i škripanja, pojma nemam.To traje od rođenja,ima dana kad je izraženije. Jel to vezano za hrskavice     pa će proć s vremenom ili? I ako da koliko za to prosječno treba vremena?

----------


## BusyBee

Dok on uredno kaka i piski, zadovoljan je, sve je ok. Ne brini.  :Smile: 
Sasvim je moguce, sretnice jedna, da isprazni cicu u 5 minuta.
Uzivajte i dalje.

Meni su za "hrkanje" rekli da je to plodova voda koja se nije apsorbirala u sluznicu (a udahnula ju je). Rijesi se do nekih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Jadranka

I moj je cudno disao, tj. Kao da mu je nesto u nosu, al ne bas kao da hrce. Nemam pojma kad ga je to proslo, al definitivno to odavno nisam cula.

----------


## martinaP

Moja curka je od rođenja cicala po 5-6 minuta za jedan podoj. I jela manje od 8 puta u 24 sata (što je ispod svih prosjeka i preporuka za novorođenče). I dobila je 5,5 kila u prvih 5 mjeseci (prva 3 mjeseca po kilu u pol). Dakle, vrijeme nije nikakvo mjerilo. Ako su pelene ok i beba zadovoljna, ne brini.

----------


## mamitzi

filipu je smetalo mlijeko kad bi ga pila pa sam prestala na nekih pola godine.
eli je smetala samo patronažna koja me izludila tako da sam je drugi ili treći dan nakon dolaska doma vodila na hitnu zbog zelene i proljevaste stolice. na hitnoj sam ja plakala a specijalizanti me tješili, čak su pozvali neku stariju doktoricu da me uvjere da moje djete nije gladno i na samrti jer sam ja jela kompot sa suhim šljivama i kruškama (ja sam imala problema sa zatvorom.)

----------


## Kaae

Sto bih ja dala da smo gotovi s obrokom za pet minuta... uh.

----------


## jelena.O

pa tek se rodio,

----------


## Ally23

Evo još jedne "početnice" u dojenju! Naime, doim već malo više od tri mjeseca. I do sada nisam ništa čitala na temu dojenja niti istraživala, nisam imala vremena ni volje, već sam isključivo postupala po savjetima patronažne sestre i pedijatrice!
I sad sam u komi jer sve što sam ja radila prethodna tri mjeseca je apsolutno krivo!
3 mjeseca nisam okusila svježe voće niti povrće, jela sam isključivo kuhano, voće u kompotima ne volim, tako da ga gotovo nisam ni uzimala voće. Mlijeko i mlječne proizvode sam izbacila jer sam primjetila da malcu smetaju.
Prehrana mi se svela na prekuhano povrće, piletinu, tjesteninu...I jakoooo,jakooo puno slatkiša. Nekad mi se čini da to jedam stalno, samo za ručak pojedem nešto drugo,ostalo su slatkiši i sramim se priznat, jedem puno suhomesnatih proizvoda. Jednostavno sam pregladna, fali mi voće,povrće,jogurti... i ne znam što bi drugo jela. 

Beba je do sad super napredovala, više od 1 kg mjesečno ( 1,200 pa 1,100 pa opet 1,100). Što se napredovanja tiče nemam razloga za brigu.
Ali, sad sam puno čitala o tome kako prehrana majke utječe na kvalitetu mlijeka tj. na vitamine i minerale koje beba tako dobiva.
Sad sam na sto muka, po tome moje dijete tri mjeseca nije dobilo vitamina u normalnoj količini. U mojoj prehrani ničeg nema dovoljno,osim praznih kalorija.

Čitala sam da takva manjkava prehrana najviše ima utjecaja na imunitet bebe. 

Postepeno ću uvest voće i povrće i razmišljam da uzmem vitamine u kapsulama i omega-3 kiseline.Ali to je za ubuduće.

Zapravo sam htjela pitat, dal sam sa svojom dosadašnjom prehranom poništila sve dobro što je moje dijete treebalo dobit dojenjem?
Mlijeka imam dovoljno, i previše.Ali kvaliteta je očito upitna.

Očajna sam, dođe mi da ubijem patronažnu pa sebe, zato što se nisam prije uhvatila interneta i istraživanja. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martinaP

Ne brini, dijete će dobiti sve što treba, priroda se za to pobrinula. Jedino tebi može faliti vitamina i drugi hranjivih tvari. Po malo probaj sve jesti (baš suhomesnato i slatkiše smanji, više zbog sebe nego zbog bebe). Vidjet ćeš ako nešto bebi bude smetalo.

----------


## lisica

Isuse!! A ja sam mislila da sam samo ja imala takvu divnu patronažnu!!! Sve savjete koje si ti dobila-i ja sam i slijepo sam ih se pridržavala! Mala mi je urlala dan noć do 3 i pol mjeseca, imala je užasne grčeve, nije kakala po 7 dana.  :Sad:  U manje od mjesec dana ja sam bila na početnoj pred trudničkoj kilaži, sa bebina 3 mjeseca imala sam još 10 manje!!! Uglavnom, bila sam na rubu anoreksije. A o post porođajnoj neću ni pričati..Isfrustrirana, gladna a beba i dalje ima grčeve..I još svi konstatiraju da mi mlijeko nije dobro..grrrr
Slušaj sebe, bebicu i vrlo brzo ćeš skužiti što i kako. Dobila si hrpu korisnih savijeta, samo hrabro!

----------


## Ally23

Hvala vam cure! Uvodim polako voće u prehranu i smanjujem slatkiše, ne mogu naglo prestat ,jelte :Grin: 

Kod mene kile stoje ali zato imam celulita tonu,sva sam otromboljila, a u trudnoći ništa. Sve sam natukla u ova tri mjeseca.

----------


## ann-zgb

allyy,citiram -/Beba je do sad super napredovala, više od 1 kg mjesečno ( 1,200 pa 1,100 pa opet 1,100). Što se napredovanja tiče nemam razloga za brigu/
sto znaci da nista nije krivo,nego da dojenje ide izvrsno
ukratko,djetetu nista nije uskraceno,ali nije bilo potrebe da se mucite *dijetom*/zelja za slatkim i masnim vjerojatno se javila upravo zbog toga
da se ne ponavljam,zdrava zena dok doji smije jesti sve,pametno je zdravo hraniti zbog sebe-bitno je znati da se dijete nece razboljeti od nicega sto pojede mama/osim alergija ali prateci bebu skuzi se/
ne znam sto bih rekla o savjetima zdravstvenjaka suzdrzat cu se/dojenje i normalna prehrana rijesit ce i celulit i otromboljenost-uglavnom  :Smile: 
jer zbog uskracivanja normalne hrane udrili ste po suhomesnatom i slatkom/jer tijelo trazi svoje,a zavaravate ga hranom koju treba uzeti u manjim kolcinama.voce,povrce,meso i jogurti su bolji izbor.sretno !!!

----------


## Ally23

Jel li porast težine jedino mjerilo da dijete dobiva iz majčinog mlijeka sve što mu je potrebno? :Unsure: 
Prije sam napisala kakva mi je bila prehrana prva tri mjeseca, po mom mišljenju ničeg korisnog tu nije bilo, nikakvih vitamina. :Sad: 

I unazad nekoliko dana sam počela uvodit voće i pijem dodatne vitamine u kapsulama i omega3- masne kiseline.

I primijetila sam da mu je kakica ponovno žuta. Naime, prva dva mjeseca je bila žuta, i onda odjednom zelena i to svaki put, i sad od kada pijem vitamine opet žuta.

Sad si ja mislim da mu je bila zelena jer mu je nešto nedostajalo iz mog mlijeka i na sto muka sam.

Zanima me npr. ako ja nisam pojela niti jedno svježe voće u danu, ni niš drugo što sadrži recimo vitamin c, od kud je onda on mogao dobit taj isti vitamin u mlijeku?

----------


## mishekica

Mene je patronažna isprepadala.  :Sad: 
Cijelo vrijeme čitam kako dojilje smiju jesti praktički sve i s tim sam stavom krenula u dojenje... No, patronažna me prepala svojim naputcima (doduše, nisu ovako čudnovati kao ovi što ste vi dobili) i ja već 10 dana, otkad sam došla iz bolnice, ne znam što bih jela. Muka mi je više od kuhane piletine, ribe, blitve i špinata.  :gaah: 

No, moja je beba već s 10-ak dana starosti počela s grčevima pa se sad pogotovo ne usudim eksperimentirati s "normalnom" hranom.  :Sad:  Istina je da se ona naguta zraka jer pohlepno jede, ali opet, stalno me muči da sam možda ja kriva za tu njenu bol u trbuhu.

I još nešto... Beba još uvijek ima kašaste stolice. Kaže patronažna da to znači kako još nije došla do "pravog" (masnog) mlijeka. Je li to moguće? Koliko ja kužim, ona posisa do kraja. Je li moguće da se to masno mlijeko još nije počelo stvarati?  :Confused:

----------


## Zuska

Mishekica, sve smiješ jesti  :Smile: 
Grčevi nisu povezani s prehranom, barem po onome što sam čitala, a čitala sam dosta, i barem po onom što sam iskusila sa svojom linkom. Jela sam apsolutno sve, grčeve je imala nekad više, nekad manje, ali potpuno neovisno o mojoj prehrani. Njihov probavni sustav sazrijeva i to je jednostavno tako. 

Što se tiče stolice, na što misliš kad kažeš "kašasta"? Kašasto, kako ga ja tumačim, je sve do uvođenja dohrane...

----------


## Mojca

Mishekica, jedna teorija kaže da jako mali broj beba zbilj apati od grčeva, a im zapravo nedostaje maternica, pa im treba pokušati oponašati uvjete koje su imali tamo: pokušaj ju čvrsto umotati u dekicu, ljuljuškati ju pomalo žustro uz glasno šššššššššššššš na uho. 
Nas je to spasilo od "grčeva". To i CD s raznim šumovima, fen, usisavač, more, kiša... 

Više o tome u knjizi Najsretnija beba u kvartu.

----------


## Jadranka

Mom sinu je definitivno smetalo kad sam ja jela cokoladu (vise mu ne smeta, jupi, jupi je!). Al osim cokolade, jela sam sve. 
Opisi jos malo stolicu. J je bila tako kasasta pa i poprilicno vodenasta, a nakon treceg mjeseca, cesto i zelenkasta, sve do uvodjenja dohrane, pa i malo duze. A jako dobro je dobivao na tezini i bio zdrav.

----------


## Zuska

> Mishekica, jedna teorija kaže da jako mali broj beba zbilj apati od grčeva, a im zapravo nedostaje maternica, pa im treba pokušati oponašati uvjete koje su imali tamo: pokušaj ju čvrsto umotati u dekicu, ljuljuškati ju pomalo žustro uz glasno šššššššššššššš na uho. 
> Nas je to spasilo od "grčeva". To i CD s raznim šumovima, fen, usisavač, more, kiša... 
> 
> Više o tome u knjizi Najsretnija beba u kvartu.


Nisam čitala tu knjigu, ali zanimljivo je da sam slično, valjda intuitivno, radila kad bi je spopali grčevi - čvrsto bih je zagrlila i jako brzo hodala (uz ššš ili neko tepanje), samo to bi je smirilo.

----------


## mishekica

> Što se tiče stolice, na što misliš kad kažeš "kašasta"? Kašasto, kako ga ja tumačim, je sve do uvođenja dohrane...


Mislim onako...  :Smile:  Skoro pa tekuće, rijetko, razliveno... Nema formiranog govanca.  :Smile:  Vidjela sam jučer u Rodinoj knjižici da bi takva i trebala biti stolica dojenih beba... Ali me uplašio taj komentar da beba ne dođe do "najboljeg" mlijeka. Ni meni to mlijeko koje ostane na kraju ne izgleda ne znam kako gusto pa sam pomislila da se možda i ne stvara.

Ona svakako lijepo dobiva (oko pola kile u tjedan dana što smo doma - s 10 dana je nadoknadila porođajnu masu) i lijepo jede (ali halapljivo) i svakako IMA zraka u probavnom sustavu, često štuca, imamo muke s podrigivanjem i trbuščić joj je tvrd. Pokušavamo se masirati, nositi, pjevati... Jučer sam uzela neke kapi i čini mi se da joj je bolje. Tata joj šizi na upotrebu bilo kakve kemije, ali ne vidim drugi način.  :Sad:  Koliko god da je namještam na dojci i ponovno stavljam, ona i dalje guta zrak. Ako je više puta pokušam ponovno staviti, ona se samo unervozi i onda me grebe i grize pa se opet mučimo s namještanjem.  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Pa neće biti formiranog govanceta sve dok ne krene s dohranom. 
A kapi... neki s ekunu u njih neki ne... nama nisu pomogle. Što ide u prilog onoj teoriji od ranije.

----------


## Zuska

> Mislim onako...  Skoro pa tekuće, rijetko, razliveno... Nema formiranog govanca.  Vidjela sam jučer u Rodinoj knjižici da bi takva i trebala biti stolica dojenih beba... Ali me uplašio taj komentar da beba ne dođe do "najboljeg" mlijeka. Ni meni to mlijeko koje ostane na kraju ne izgleda ne znam kako gusto pa sam pomislila da se možda i ne stvara.
> 
> Ona svakako lijepo dobiva (oko pola kile u tjedan dana što smo doma - s 10 dana je nadoknadila porođajnu masu) i lijepo jede (ali halapljivo) i svakako IMA zraka u probavnom sustavu, često štuca, imamo muke s podrigivanjem i trbuščić joj je tvrd. Pokušavamo se masirati, nositi, pjevati... Jučer sam uzela neke kapi i čini mi se da joj je bolje. Tata joj šizi na upotrebu bilo kakve kemije, ali ne vidim drugi način.  Koliko god da je namještam na dojci i ponovno stavljam, ona i dalje guta zrak. Ako je više puta pokušam ponovno staviti, ona se samo unervozi i onda me grebe i grize pa se opet mučimo s namještanjem.


Ovo sve što pišeš zvuči najnormalnije. 
Govance će biti razliveno i razlivat će se (često i izvan pelene, pričekaj još malo  :Smile: ) sve do dohrane. 
Najbolje mlijeko - glupost, ako beba dobiva na kilaži, znači da je sve u redu. Samo neka svaku ciku dobro pocica i nemaš brige. Mlijeko na početku cicanja bude vodenasto i skoro prozirno, a što više cica, to je mlijeko gušće. To je npr. jasno vidljivo kad se izdajaš, a do tog bijelog gušćeg mlijeka se relativno brzo dolazi, nije da mora cicati ne znam koliko dugo.
Halapljivo jede jer je gladna, mnoge bebe jedu halapljivo i gutaju zrak (naučit će vremenom), ali zato ju, kad popcica, moraš dići uspravno, malo lupkati po guzi i čekati da podrigne. Neka te ne frustrira što se to podrigivanje možda neće jako dugo dogoditi, ali svakako je to dobro raditi, podrigla ona na kraju ili ne. 

Kapi, misliš na BioGaiu ili slično? Mi smo to isto uzimali, ne znam što bih ti rekla je li pomagalo ili ne. Jedno vrijeme smo bili ufurani da pomaže, a opet, bilo ja dana kad smo zaboravili uzeti pa je bilo ok, a nekad je tih grčeva bilo bez obzira na to... 
Nju sad muči zrak, zato je bitno navoditi ju da podrigne, ali pomiri se s tim da se njihov probavni sustav razvija mjesecima i to podrazumijeva puno grčeva, plinova, plakanja... Možeš je grliti, ljuljuškati, hodati brzo i sl. i tako joj malo olakšati, ali ne možeš je od toga poptuno zaštititi, ma koliko pazila na sve živo jer taj proces svaka beba mora proći (iako neke prolaze kroz to sazrijevanje laganije, a neke baš teško, nismo svi isti).

----------


## ježić

M. je isto imao rijetku stolicu sve do dohrane. Obično je kakao jednom dnevno, ali nekad nije kakao po dva tri dana, pa mi se to onda možda činilo malo gušće. Ali opet nije to čvrsta formirana stolica. Ja sam jedino primjetila da je reagirao kad sam ja jela šljive. Ako bi pojela 3-4 šljive dnevno imala sam osjećaj da sam ga iklistirala jer se tad znao pokakati po par puta dnevno. I često je to bilo kakanje baš do pola leđa.
A što se tiče gutanja zraka, mislim da to čak ne mora isključivo imati veze s položajem na dojci. Bebe se nagutaju zraka i kad ne doje, dok plaču, dok su budne... M. je u snu često "dojio" na prazno, vjerujem da je i to imalo veze s progutanim zrakom i štucanjem. WebRep


Overall rating


This site has no rating
(not enough votes)














 WebRep


Overall rating


This site has no rating
(not enough votes)

----------


## mishekica

Zašto nam patronažne lažu?  :drama: 

Hvala, curke.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

ma ne lazu vec misle drugacije od drugih...

----------


## Ally23

> Jel li porast težine jedino mjerilo da dijete dobiva iz majčinog mlijeka sve što mu je potrebno?
> Prije sam napisala kakva mi je bila prehrana prva tri mjeseca, po mom mišljenju ničeg korisnog tu nije bilo, nikakvih vitamina.
> 
> I unazad nekoliko dana sam počela uvodit voće i pijem dodatne vitamine u kapsulama i omega3- masne kiseline.
> 
> I primijetila sam da mu je kakica ponovno žuta. Naime, prva dva mjeseca je bila žuta, i onda odjednom zelena i to svaki put, i sad od kada pijem vitamine opet žuta.
> 
> Sad si ja mislim da mu je bila zelena jer mu je nešto nedostajalo iz mog mlijeka i na sto muka sam.
> 
> Zanima me npr. ako ja nisam pojela niti jedno svježe voće u danu, ni niš drugo što sadrži recimo vitamin c, od kud je onda on mogao dobit taj isti vitamin u mlijeku?



Zna li itko odgovor? :Sad:

----------


## mishekica

> Zna li itko odgovor?


Nisam stručnjak pa moje mišljenje ne uzimaj zdravo za gotovo, no evo što sam pročitala (izvor: knjižica koju dijele patronažne sestre): "Poznato je da majke u daleko siromašnijim zemljama i uvjetima života uspijevaju vrlo dobro dojenjem prehraniti djecu." Valjda onda dijete nađe načina da si od tebe izvuče sve što mu treba.  :Unsure:

----------


## S2000

ako taj dan ne uneses u sebe nista vitamina, beba to crpi iz tvojih rezervi  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Imam i ja pitanje. Opet.  :Smile: 

Beba mi ima već skoro 3 tjedna. Dojim je na zahtjev (i to poprilično često). Već mi je nadošlo zrelo mlijeko, no moje se dojke i dalje prepunjavaju.  :Undecided:  Koliko sam skužila, kroz neko bi se vrijeme to trebalo izregulirati, odn. dojke se ne prepunjavaju, nego se "pune" mlijekom onda kad beba sisa. Zašto se to kod nas još uvijek nije dogodilo? Ili ona možda jede sve više i više pa moje dojke još ne kuže koliko joj treba?  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Mishekica, rano je još... 
Ja sam, npr., dosta dugo morala nositi jastučiće za dojenje, pogotovo noću, jer sam znala poplaviti (ne postati plava, nego poplavljena  :Smile: . 
Beba sad jede često, a vremenom će prorijediti podoje, ali će jesti više u jednom podoju.

----------


## Sani1612

Moja S je bila beba dojena na zahtjev (čitaj; cicu je 23 sata u danu imala u ustima). Često sam imala osjećaj da će mi dojke eksplodirati. Kad su mi zbilja dojke bile prepune malo sam izdojila ali zbilja samo malo,tek toliko da se opuste. Došle su u normalu nakon nekih tri mjeseca.

----------


## Jadranka

Jos je rano mishekice, meni su se s nekih  6 do 8 tjedana prestale preptnjavat (cini mi se). Mojoj priji s  5-6 mjeseci. E, al onda se javi novi strah, di je nestalo mlijeko?!  :Wink:

----------


## mishekica

Patronažna mi je rekla da se to izregulira kroz par dana. I ja svakog slušam.  :Smile: 

A, da, poplavljujem po noći redovito...  :Smile: 

Jesu li vam djeca radije jela na jednoj sisi nego na drugoj? Moja histerizira kad je stavim na desnu. Mislim, stavljam je jer moram, ali nije baš sretna.  :Undecided:

----------


## ježić

Mishekice daj pusti više tu tvoju patronažnu. Ja ne bih rekla "beba mi ima već skoro 3 tjedna" nego "beba mi ima tek tri tjedna". :Smile: 
Meni je trebalo dosta dugo da se sve izregulura. Taman kad misliš da si tu negdje, onda ide neki skok u razvoju, pa počne duže spavat, pa štrajk, pa se počne milion puta buditi... i tako u krug. Ali dođe sve na svoje mjesto.
Moj i dan danas jednu više voli, ali ne može svaki put birati. :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Pravo zbori Ježić! 
Meni je desna imala na početku puuuno više mlijeka, ali kako mi je ravnopravnost važna, obje sam nudila jednako i inzistirala na tome, a malena se nije opirala (barem u nečem da nije)... i tako smo dočekali kraj dojenja s dvije pune sise (mada je desna uvijek ostala malo punija).

----------


## mishekica

> Mishekice daj pusti više tu tvoju patronažnu.


A kad mi se nameće stalno.  :Smile:  Smijem li ja njoj reći da više ne dolazi?

Trebala bih pozvati dvije-tri Rode na kavu pa da sve raspravimo na licu mjesta.  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> A kad mi se nameće stalno.  Smijem li ja njoj reći da više ne dolazi?


A zašto nebi smjela? Dijete ima 3 tjedna, vjerujem da što je imala pokazati je pokazala. Osim toga, vjerojatno ćete uskoro na prvi pregled kod pedijatra. Lijepo joj se ljubazno zahvali na svem i reci da ćeš se ti njoj javiti ako budeš što trebala.

----------


## rafi&gabi

Pa reci joj da je sve u redu i da nema potrebe za daljnjim nadzorom.
Tako sam ja svojoj rekla da sad sve znam i da nam vise netreba dolazit. :Wink:

----------


## Ally23

Mi danas bili kod pedijatrice. Imao je jako obilnu i rijetku stolicu pa sam se zabrinula,ali ona kaže da je to sve normalno.

Ali brine me nešto drugo; za 12 dana imamo 4 mjeseca puna. Ja isključivo dojim i ne dajem ni vodu ni čajeve,ništa.

I veli meni pedijatrica da jesam li mu počela davat sok od mrkve i jabuke u prokuhanoj vodi na žličicu??Da se to daje od kad napune tri mjeseca a kasnije se još dodaje limunov sok i juha od nečega ( od muke zaboravih). Još je rekla da se to mora davat radi vitamina a i da se dijete počme privikavat na okuse.

I da te sokiće dajem žlićicom ujutro, nikako navečer bla bla

Sve sam saslušala i rekla da ću počet ali ne mislim mu dat ništa.

Sad na pregledu kad napuni 4 mjeseca će me pitat dal sam mu što davala i kako je reagirao a ja ne znam dal da lažem ili joj jednostavno rečem da ne dam niš do punih 6 mjeseci!

Meni nije jasno od kud takve razlike u mišljenjima i praksi i kako se u svemu tome postavit? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

napravi kako mislis da je najbolje. Meni je pediajtrica rekla s 5 mjeseci da pocnemo sa sokicima na zlicu radi vitamina. Ja sam rekla ok ali ju nisam poslusala.  Pricekali smo i poceli s normalnom dohranom sa 6 mj. Zasto cete morati opet tako brzo na pregled?

----------


## Ally23

Ma sad smo išli izvanredno, radi stolice, bila je jako rijetka i česta pa sam se zabrinula i otišla samo da vidi jel sve  uredu.

A na pregled i vaganje idemo kad bude imao puna 4 mjeseca.

Mislim da ću i ja tako, reći da sam dala i gotovo, da izbjegnem sukobe.Al brate mili ne dam soka nikakvog djetetu od 3 mjeseca, pogotovo što mi na mom mlijeku dobiva više od kile mjesečno.Čemu to remetit. :Shock:

----------


## Mimah

I moja je rekla da s 4 mjesca počnem, ali sam joj rekla da bih ipak sačekala 6 (mislila sam se pozvati na preporuku Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije), ali ona je rekla da može i tako. I kakav limunov sok? Agrumi tek nakon 12 mjeseci idu. Evo tablice za one na FB-u.  :Smile:  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0&l=521f9b02a0

----------


## Ally23

Da, da napravim sok od mrkve i jabuke i u to dolijem prokuhane vode, to za početak.A kad pređe 4 mjeseca onda u taj sok još par kapi limunovog soka :Rolling Eyes: 
I nikako se ne mogu sjetit od čega mi je ono rekla da skuham juhu, rekla je točan naziv te kosti ali zaboravila sam  :Grin:

----------


## ježić

> I moja je rekla da s 4 mjesca počnem, ali sam joj rekla da bih ipak sačekala 6 (mislila sam se pozvati na preporuku Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije), ali ona je rekla da može i tako. I kakav limunov sok? Agrumi tek nakon 12 mjeseci idu. Evo tablice za one na FB-u.  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0&l=521f9b02a0


Upravo tako. Ne vidim razloga zašto bi se moralo lagati pedijatrici i bojati se što će ona reći. Ako i sama znaš da je isključivo dojenje do 6. mjeseca najbolje za tvoje dijete, onda tako i napravi i nemoj brinuti što će ona misliti o tome.
A pogotovo mu nikakvi citrusi ne trebaju u tom periodu, a bome ni nikakvi drugi sokići. Moj je najnormalnije počeo jesti sa 6 mjeseci žlicom i to "normalnu" hranu, žgance, krušku, rižu, tikvicu... Nikakvo posebno privikavanje mu nije trebalo.

----------


## Ally23

Pa da, jedini razlog laganja pedijatrici vezano za ovu temu je taj da želim izbjeći eventualne sukobe i uvjeravanja da je moje stajalište pogrešno i da je ona završila medicinu a ne ja, i da po defaultu zna što je najbolje za moje dijete. S obzirom da je jedina pedijatrica u gradu, nemam izbora nego ići k njoj i radi boljih odnosa lakše mi je reć da mali pije sok od mrkve nego se sukobljavati. :Yes:

----------


## S2000

Ma kakav sukob  :Smile: 
Zena ima pravo na svoje misljenje, ti na svoje. Tvoje dijete, ti odlucujes. 
Ubrzo ces morati nauciti da te razlike u misljenjima ne trebaju puno dirati. Meni je trebalo neko vrijeme (skoro godina) da me ne diraju tudji savjeti i misljenja. Lijepo klimam glavom i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Pa ne može nitko po defaultu znati što je najbolje za tvoje dijete, bez obzira na fakultet. Pa nisu ni liječnici sveznajući, svemogući i nepogrešivi. Ne vidim razloga zašto bi se neslaganje u mišljenju moralo pretvoriti u sukob. Što ako s vremenom pronađete još stvari oko kojih se nećete složiti? Hoćeš joj stalno lagati?
Najbolji argument zašto nisi postupila po njenom savjetu ti je ako dijete dobro napreduje. Znači da joj osim majčina mlijeka ne treba ništa.

----------


## mishekica

> Najbolji argument zašto nisi postupila po njenom savjetu ti je ako dijete dobro napreduje. Znači da joj osim majčina mlijeka ne treba ništa.


A što ako ne napreduje? Mislim, ne želim biti bezobrazna, nego me stvarno zanima. Što kad isključivo dojeno dijete ne napreduje kako bi trebalo?

Usput, moja napreduje i više nego dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je pedijatar isto rekao da zapocnem sa sokicima sa dva mjeseca, a sa dohranom sa 4. Na prvom pregledu na kojem je to rekao se nisam snasla pa sam mu rekla da hocu (makar nisam planirala ista mu davat). Al na drugom pregledu sam rekla da cu pricekat do sest mjeseci, na sto je on samo rekao OK. Nije bilo nikakvog sukoba. S druge strane, nisam bas sklona reci da bas ne dajem vitamin d, al zapravo, zasto ne reci i to.

----------


## Jadranka

> A što ako ne napreduje? Mislim, ne želim biti bezobrazna, nego me stvarno zanima. Što kad isključivo dojeno dijete ne napreduje kako bi trebalo?
> 
> Usput, moja napreduje i više nego dobro.


Pretpostavljam da se onda uvodi AD i usput potice relaktacija, a dohrana svejedno  ceka.

----------


## ježić

> A što ako ne napreduje? Mislim, ne želim biti bezobrazna, nego me stvarno zanima. Što kad isključivo dojeno dijete ne napreduje kako bi trebalo?
> 
> Usput, moja napreduje i više nego dobro.





> Pretpostavljam da se onda uvodi AD i usput potice relaktacija, a dohrana svejedno  ceka.


Ne bih griješila dušu, ali mislim da ovako kako kaže Jadranka. Ako ne napreduje dovoljno, rani početak dohrane neće mu puno pomoći. Koliko bi dijete to trebalo pojesti dohrane?

----------


## mishekica

Ma nisam ni mislila da treba dohrana, nego sam samo pitala ŠTO treba.  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Pa najprije treba pokušati povećati dobitak na težini samo dojenjem - dojiti češće, izbaciti dudu/vodu/čaj ako se koristi, popraviti položaj, osigurati dovoljno zadnjeg masnijeg mlijeka.... Ima načina i prije nego se uvede formula, ali ja ne znam pedijatra koji je takvo nešto savjetovao. Čak i oni (u mojoj okolici) koji jako podržavaju dojenje ne znaju pomoći praktično kad nastane problem. Ili možda znaju pa nemaju vremena ili im se ne da... 

Pitanje je i što znači "ne dobivati dovoljno na težini". Neki savjetuju formulu već zbog minimalnog odstupanja od tablica, a dijete lijepo, živo, zdravo, veselo, pelene pune, naočigled sve štima.

----------


## mishekica

Dakle, Mini je sad već skoro 4 tjedna.  :Smile:  Isključivo je dojena (na zahtjev), lijepo napreduje, zdrava je... sve super. No, u ta 4 tjedna, ona nijednom nije pravilno uhvatila bradavicu. Dobro, možda jednom.

Pokušala sam sve što piše u Rodinoj knjižici. I micala sam je pa ponovno stavljala, no nema svrhe. Ako je tri puta maknem s bradavice, ona je četvrti put više ne želi ni pogledati. Vuče zapravo jako dobro, jede brzo, halapljivo i relativno brzo završi s obrokom (Zapravo, meni je brzo. Nemam pojma koliko druga djeca jedu.). No, stalno cokće i grize bradavicu. Onda se naguta zraka pa vrišti od bolova.  :Sad: 

Već sam prije spomenula (ne znam na kojoj temi) da mi ni medicinsko osoblje u rodilištu nije uspjelo pomoći da je namjestim kako treba.

Najčešće je dojim u položaju kolijevke, ponekad ragbi, a ležeći vrlo rijetko. Naprosto, dok ležimo, nema teorije da je uspijem privući na cicu, osim ako mi netko pomogne ili je slučajno baš jako mirna. Stalno glavinja, otima se, izmiče, migolji...

Postoji li mogućnost da su njena usta naprosto premala i da ne može prihvatiti više od same bradavice? Ima li smisla očekivati da će joj jednog dana pasti s neba kako da primi bradavicu? (znam da nema, ali ipak pitam) I što ću kad joj počnu rasti zubi?  :Sad:

----------


## Ally23

Da li štetne tvari iz majčine prehrane prelaze u mlijeko? 
Konkretno me zanima, s obzirom da prva tri mjeseca nije prošao dan da nisam utrpala u sebe nešto suhomesnato najgore vrste ( hrenovke, salame,paštetaaaaaaa) a znamo da u tome ima svega samo ne hranjivih tvari, sad sam u strahu    da nisam tako naštetila bebi?

Muka mi je, i više to ne jedem, ali tri mjeseca je ipak puno.
Znam da ako je i bilo štetno nema natrag, ali ipak me zanima.

Znam da je majčino mlijeko puno bolje od hranjenja formulom, ali mislim da u mom slučaju bi beba puno bolje prošla da je dobivala formulu, barem ništa štetno ne bi dobivala.. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

Misliš da krave od čijeg se mlijeka radi AD jedu organsko? 

Nemoj se opterećivati, ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Pokušaj jesti što zdravije zbog sebe pa da takve prehrambene navike preneseš i na ostatak obitelji. Uživajte u dojenju!

----------


## mishekica

Itko išta?  :Sad: 




> Dakle, Mini je sad već skoro 4 tjedna.  Isključivo je dojena (na zahtjev), lijepo napreduje, zdrava je... sve super. No, u ta 4 tjedna, ona nijednom nije pravilno uhvatila bradavicu. Dobro, možda jednom.
> 
> Pokušala sam sve što piše u Rodinoj knjižici. I micala sam je pa ponovno stavljala, no nema svrhe. Ako je tri puta maknem s bradavice, ona je četvrti put više ne želi ni pogledati. Vuče zapravo jako dobro, jede brzo, halapljivo i relativno brzo završi s obrokom (Zapravo, meni je brzo. Nemam pojma koliko druga djeca jedu.). No, stalno cokće i grize bradavicu. Onda se naguta zraka pa vrišti od bolova. 
> 
> Već sam prije spomenula (ne znam na kojoj temi) da mi ni medicinsko osoblje u rodilištu nije uspjelo pomoći da je namjestim kako treba.
> 
> Najčešće je dojim u položaju kolijevke, ponekad ragbi, a ležeći vrlo rijetko. Naprosto, dok ležimo, nema teorije da je uspijem privući na cicu, osim ako mi netko pomogne ili je slučajno baš jako mirna. Stalno glavinja, otima se, izmiče, migolji...
> 
> Postoji li mogućnost da su njena usta naprosto premala i da ne može prihvatiti više od same bradavice? Ima li smisla očekivati da će joj jednog dana pasti s neba kako da primi bradavicu? (znam da nema, ali ipak pitam) I što ću kad joj počnu rasti zubi?

----------


## ježić

Mishekica, jesi provjerila da nema soor?

----------


## mishekica

Patronažna tvrdi da nema, a sljedeći tjedan idemo k pedijatrici pa ćemo znati za sigurno.

Zašto misliš da bi soor imao veze s nepravilnim hvatanjem bradavice od njenog prvog dana?  :Confused:

----------


## ježić

Pa ako ima soor, to joj može otežavati dojenje. Ne znam, možda skraćeni frenelum. http://www.roda.hr/article/read/skraceni-frenulum
Moj je jedno vrijeme coktao kad sam dobila mastitis, a nakon toga i blister na bradavici. Kad sam to riješila, prestalo je i coktanje.
Zvala sam i sos telefon i jedna savjetnica mi je, nakon što smo pretresle sve mogučnosti, rekla da ima beba koje jednostavno uvijek malo cokću dok doje. Možda najbolje da i ti nazoveš sos, ako ti se ovdje nitko od savjetnica ne javi.

----------


## Mimah

Coktanje je jedan od znakova soora. Jesi li ti provjerila naslaga u njenim ustima? Možeš li ih obrisati gazom ili ostaju?

Pokušaj je namjestiti na dojku prije nego jako ogladni, kada je jako gladna, neće imati strpljenja učiti nego će uloviti onako kako je navikla. Nakon recimo sat- sat i pol (ako doji rjeđe) pokušaj je staviti na prsa. Nemoj je primicati sve dok ne zine jako. Kad baš jako otvori usta, primakni je sebi pazeći da da donji dio areole uđe što dublje, bradavice neka gleda u njeno nepce. Ako ulovi preplitko, odmakni je i pokušajte ponovno. 

U kakvom su stanju tvoje bradavice? Bole li?

----------


## BusyBee

> Mishekica, jesi provjerila da nema soor?


Ovo bih te i ja pitala.
Ako je inace sve ok, najede se i zadovoljna je, provjerila bi cokce li zbog soora.

----------


## Beti3

> Dakle, Mini je sad već skoro 4 tjedna.  Isključivo je dojena (na zahtjev), lijepo napreduje, zdrava je... sve super. No, u ta 4 tjedna, ona nijednom nije pravilno uhvatila bradavicu. Dobro, možda jednom.
> 
> Pokušala sam sve što piše u Rodinoj knjižici. I micala sam je pa ponovno stavljala, no nema svrhe. Ako je tri puta maknem s bradavice, ona je četvrti put više ne želi ni pogledati. Vuče zapravo jako dobro, jede brzo, halapljivo i relativno brzo završi s obrokom (Zapravo, meni je brzo. Nemam pojma koliko druga djeca jedu.). No, stalno cokće i grize bradavicu. Onda se naguta zraka pa vrišti od bolova. 
> 
> Već sam prije spomenula (ne znam na kojoj temi) da mi ni medicinsko osoblje u rodilištu nije uspjelo pomoći da je namjestim kako treba.
> 
> Najčešće je dojim u položaju kolijevke, ponekad ragbi, a ležeći vrlo rijetko. Naprosto, dok ležimo, nema teorije da je uspijem privući na cicu, osim ako mi netko pomogne ili je slučajno baš jako mirna. Stalno glavinja, otima se, izmiče, migolji...
> 
> Postoji li mogućnost da su njena usta naprosto premala i da ne može prihvatiti više od same bradavice? Ima li smisla očekivati da će joj jednog dana pasti s neba kako da primi bradavicu? (znam da nema, ali ipak pitam) I što ću kad joj počnu rasti zubi?


Zdravo novorođenče ima uvijek dovoljno velika usta da uhvati bradavicu, bez brige. Ne razmišljaj o zubima. Imate pola godine da se itekako naviknete na dojenje do tada. Ja nikad nisam primijetila nikakve razlike imala moja djeca zube ili ne. :Smile: 

Nemoguće da nikad ne ulovi bradavicu dobro, ne bi napredovala da ne dobiva dovoljno mlijeka.

Pokušaj ovako. Sjedni u udobnu fotelju u kojoj ti ne smetaju nasloni. Stavi na krilo čvrsti jastučić, najbolje onaj anatomski od memory pjene. Ruku na kojoj ti leži beba nasloni udobno na taj jastučić. Kad ti je dojka spremna, ulovi dojku slobodnom rukom i dodirni bebi bradavicom obraščić bliži dojci i to tik do usana. Beba će refleksno otvoriti ustašca i okrenuti glavicu prema tebi. Tada joj stavi cijelu bradavicu u usta, tako da i areola bude u ustima. 

Beba desnima pritišće na areolu. Uspjela sam pronaći filmić sa shematskim prikazom bradavice u ustima i način hranjenja.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zln0LTkejIs 
Prikaz počinje na 0.50

Kratak opis P.Leach o položaju bebinih usta, engleski.
http://www.tnpc.com/article/showdesc...183&n1=Newborn

Nemoj ju odmicati sa dojke, ako te ne boli. To ju silno frustrira. 
To što plače, ne mora biti radi zraka, to ne možeš znati. Njoj je svijet još uvijek jedno nepoznato mjesto i možda se umiri ako ju lijepo umotaš i priviješ uz sebe.
Kako umotati novorođenče:
http://www.newbornhelpline.com/Swaddling.html

I tebi preporučam knjigu P.Leach. Možda bolje staro izdanje, nađe se u antikvarijatima, jer su tamo slike i kratki opisi, a novopečena mama nema vremena dugo čitati.
http://www.aukcije.hr/prodaja/Knjige...eteta/1734957/

Ustvari mogla bih skenirati i poslati ti na mail tih par stranica na kojima je sve nacrtano. I naslikano. Ako želiš. :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

> Da li štetne tvari iz majčine prehrane prelaze u mlijeko? 
> Konkretno me zanima, s obzirom da prva tri mjeseca nije prošao dan da nisam utrpala u sebe nešto suhomesnato najgore vrste ( hrenovke, salame,paštetaaaaaaa) a znamo da u tome ima svega samo ne hranjivih tvari, sad sam u strahu    da nisam tako naštetila bebi?
> 
> Muka mi je, i više to ne jedem, ali tri mjeseca je ipak puno.
> Znam da ako je i bilo štetno nema natrag, ali ipak me zanima.
> 
> Znam da je majčino mlijeko puno bolje od hranjenja formulom, ali mislim da u mom slučaju bi beba puno bolje prošla da je dobivala formulu, barem ništa štetno ne bi dobivala..


Ma ne brini. Suhomesnato je fino.

Gledaj na ovaj način. Mamino tijelo zna kako proizvoditi mlijeko za dijete. tisuće i tisuće godina majke uspješno doje svoju djecu. I imaju mlijeka pa ma kako se hranile. Ti fini mehanizmi kojima upravlja naš mozak i žlijezde sa unutarnjim izlučivanjem znaju kako napraviti najbolje mlijeko.

Naći će sve što treba u maminom tijelu, pa makar radi toga mama imala slabije zube ili manje minerala i vitamina u sebi. Znači, evolucija, priroda ili tko već su se pobrinuli da je beba na prvom mjestu i da dobiva najbolje. Mama mora sama brinuti da se hrani dobro, da bi mami bilo dobro. Beba će to imati i ako se mama slabije hrani.

NE, ne bi beba bolje prošla da si joj davala prerađeno kravlje mlijeko u kutiji. Ovako je BOLJE.
Mlijeko u kutiji nije loše, ono je super zamjena, ali uvijek samo zamjena,

I baci te tužne smajliće. Evo, izmijenila sam ih. :Smile: 
Budi sretna. Sve je odlično sa vašim dojenjem.

----------


## mishekica

Hvala na komentarima.
Od svega što sam pročitala i vidjela, skraćeni frenulum se čini kao najvjerojatnije rješenje. Beba i ja imamo većinu "simptoma" opisanih na onom linku kojeg je Ježić stavila. Zabrinjava me jedino zašto to doktori nisu primijetili. Zar nikom u bolnici ne padne na pamet to provjeriti? Pogotovo zato što sam ih ja svo vrijeme boravka tamo gnjavila da mi pomognu namjestiti bebu na prsa... i nisu mogli ni oni.  :Sad: 

Beti, imam onu knjigu od Leach, samo je nikako ne stižem proučiti.  :lool:  I, vjeruj mi, moguće je da beba niti jednom nije pravilno ulovila bradavicu. Nikad joj usne nisu izbačene prema van, uvijek ulovi samo bradavicu i cijelo vrijeme podoja osjećam bol jer me "grize" desnima. Zato i kažem da me strah kako će to funkcionirati kad dobije zube.  :Sad:  No, trenutno je to OK. Naviknula sam se na bol. Prvih par dana su mi suze potekle svaki put kad bi ona povukla.

Poprilično sam sigurna da nije soor, osim ako je neki asimptomatski. Nekako mi je nevjerojatno da bi beba od prvog dana života imala soor i da to baš nitko od doktora ne bi primijetio. Ali, dobro, nisu ni taj skraćeni frenulum uočili pa ono...  :neznam:

----------


## Mimah

Provjeri: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/skraceni-frenulum

----------


## Nitenaja

Sad ćete me debelo nagrditi,no mislim kako se toliko opterećivati jel dijete dobilo dovoljan unos vitamina i dr.U današnje vrjeme apsolutno je teško naći potpuno prirodnu voćku,povrće je špricano svim i svačim,a kupnja vitamina u apoteci totalni profit farmacije čijih reklama proizvoda ima svaku minutu na tv-u,vitamin ovaj,pa onaj.Jedino ako netko ima mogučnosti svoj vrtek imati,onda se može zdravo hraniti,naravno ako sjeme nije gmo.
*Ally* ja sam do trećeg mjeseca djetetove starost popila 5 kutija antibiotika,primila narkozu,jela što sam stigla,i bebač je hvala Bogu živ i zdrav,vjeruj mi da je u tvojem mljeku sve zdravo,i nemoj se opterečivati paštetama i hrenovkama,jer po našim namirnicama iz trgovačkih centara definitivno nismo u rastu zdravih vitamina,ali...tu smo gdje jesmo.Cickajte i uživajte!

----------


## mishekica

Skraćeni frenulum - potvrđeno.  :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

Barem znaš što je. Jesu li ti rekli kako tome pristupaju? To bi trebao biti jednostavan zahvat, zar ne?

----------


## martinaP

> Skraćeni frenulum - potvrđeno.


To se lako riješi, što prije to bolje.

----------


## Lili75

*mishekica*, sad znaš s čim se borite, rješite to i u nove pobjede!
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

:Smile: 
Bitno da ja nisam znala da mi mater i muž to imaju.  :škartoc:

----------


## Ally23

Nitenaja i Beti3 puno vam hvala na odgovorima! Upravo sam to htjela čuti.
Ma znam da pretjerujem sa glupostima ali ponekad s ine mogu pomoć, postala sam totalni control freak i nikako se sabrati.

Hvala cure! :Heart:

----------


## Nitenaja

> Nitenaja i Beti3 puno vam hvala na odgovorima! Upravo sam to htjela čuti.
> Ma znam da pretjerujem sa glupostima ali ponekad s ine mogu pomoć, postala sam totalni control freak i nikako se sabrati.
> 
> Hvala cure!


Ako ti je to prva beba,sve smo bile takve,znaš kako se veli drugo dijete je lijek za prvo... :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Jutro. Evo još jedne početnice u svemu  :Smile: 
Bebonja je star 15 dana.
Išla sam na rodinu školu dojenja i pročitala brošuru o dojenju (spremam se danas pogledati i dvd) te dobila podršku u rodilištu, ali i dalje je dojenje borba. No borba u kojoj sam sigurna da ćemo mališa i ja pobijediti jer imam snažnu želju i volju dati svom djetetu ono za što sam sigurna da je najbolje za njega i da moje tijelo može.
Mališa se rodio mrvicu ranije i bio je dosta malen (2700g - znam da to nije tako strašno malo, ali njega su nekako u rodilištu tretirali kao jako malu i slabu bebu). Pokupio je neku infekciju zbog toga što je 20 sati bio bez plodne vode pa smo ostali duže u bolnici zbog primanja antibiotika. Naravno tu je došla i žutica. Zbog svega toga je bio dosta slab i umoran pa sam ga stalno morala buditi i gnjaviti za jelo. Dobivao je dosta dohrane, jer je dosta gubio na težini. Izborila sam se za to da prvo dopuste da posisa koliko može pa da ga tek onda dohrane.
Ovo s dohranjivanjem sam psihički dosta teško podnijela, jer sam željela da bude samo na mom mlijeku. No, nažalost uvjerila sam se da mu za sada nije dovoljna količina te da on ne može još sve povući. Uvjerila sam se u to na grozan način - jedan dan u rodilištu je po meni fino sisao i nakon toga zaspao, pitala sam treba li ga dohraniti ili je to što je tako mirno zaspao znak da mu je dovoljno to što je pojeo, rekli su da vjerojatno je. bila sam jako sretna. sljedeći podoj-dva je isto fino vukao i zaspao. no navečer smo primijetili, kad je u smjenu došla nova sestra koja je dosta vremena provodila s nama prošlih dana, da nije taj dan ni piškio ni kakio i da je vjerojatno gladan. najgore je što je dobio temperaturu 39. temperatura je pala čim su mu dali dohranu. krvni nalazi su bili u redu. izgubio je 60g u manje od pola dana. ufrasirala sam se da sam skoro opasno naudila svom djetetu zbog idealne slike koju sam imala u glavi  :Sad: 
ujutro je već sve bilo u redu i nastavili smo po starom - dojenje + dohrana.
Rekla mi je doktorica da mi čestita, jer bi mnogi već odustali, i da samo nastavim tako i da me ne brine što treba dohranu, jer će s vremenom biti veći i jači i povlačiti više mlijeka, te će dohrane trebati sve manje. riječi joj se pozlatile.
kod kuće smo nastavili kako su nam rekli - buđenje svaka 3 sata (osim noću kad se sam probudi za oko 4 sata) pa dojenje dok ide i dok se ne izmori, onda mu dam tih par kapi (5-20 ml, kako kada uspijem navući ručnom izdajalicom) koje sam uspjela izdojiti nakon proteklog podoja i na kraju dohrana. čini se da dobro napreduje. u 3 je dana dobio 200 g. Pedijatrica je zadovoljna.

Problem su nam moje bradavice. Dojka je dosta velika, kao i same bradavice te se bradavice ne daju dosta izvući. To jednostavno ne stane u njegova mala usta ma što god pokušavala (izvlačila sam i posebnim šeširićima i izdajalicom, i probavala staviti nakon što on dobro izvuče sisanjem, masirala i izvlačila prstima, pokušavala rukom stisnuti i na drukčiji način oblikovati bradavicu...). Čak i kad se izvuče, za tren oka izgubi opet oblik. 
Dojimo sada preko nastavka za bočicu (imali smo TT šeširiće, ali su oni bili preplitki i preširoki). sretna sam da ide i tako, ali mu često ispada i traži još više snage.
Planiram i dalje pokušavati izvući bradavice te nabaviti električnu izdajalicu koja bi mi uštedjela vrijeme (jer ovako cijeli proces sisa+ bočica+izdajanje traje i preko sat i pol, a mlijeka malo izađe) i povećala produkciju tako da mu dajem više svog mlijeka, a manje umjetnog.
Također, dobio je grčeve pa se i s tim patimo. Dajem mu čaj od komorača (i to mi je problem u glavi, jer znam da što više tekućine popije, to manje mlijeka se proizvede, ali rekli su da djeca koja uzimaju dohranu trebaju piti čaj) s bio gaia kapima, masiram trbuščić, stavljam u posebne položaje (no primam savjete koji je položaj zgodan za to)...
Želja mi je da s vremenom uspijemo dojiti direktno, bez ikakvih pomagala, i da moje mlijeko postane dovoljno te da nam dojenje bude samo gušt, a ne i borba.

----------


## Jesen u meni

Pošto je prošli post bio i onako predugačak, evo ovdje još par pitanja i nedoumica:

- kako mogu znati koju je količinu mališa uspio povući? (napomena, dojke mi nisu prepune i dosta su mekane te ne osjetim baš previše razliku nakon što on jede i izdojim)
- znači li klopanje svakih 3 sata da je to 3 sata od završetka prošlog podoja (tako ja radim, jer mi podoji ne traju podjednako) ili 3 sata od početka podoja (to mi ne djeluje logično, jer bi nekad kad podoj dugo traje to bio razmak od samo sat vremena npr)? vodim si neki okvirni dnevnik dojenja i stanja u pelenama po kojem ispadne da jedemo 5-6 puta na dan. čini mi se to malo, ali on ne djeluje gladno i lijepo napreduje. željela bih s vremenom postići dojenje na zahtjev.

ako se budem još nečeg sjetila, pisat ću.

----------


## fingertips

Ljubice dobro jutro  :Smile: 
Prvo ti saljem veeeeliku pusu!
E sad, ja sam isto pocetnica, tako da ti ne mogu pomoci, Ali se mogu pridruziti tvojoj muci s bradavicama. I moje dojke su velike i veeelika areola i bradavica, i to su mi odmah i u bolnici rekli, i koliko god mi pokusavali, malecki ne moze prihvatiti dojku  :Sad: 
Tako da mi domino pomocu sesirica, uzela sam ave**, najmanju velicinu,small, i ti su nam odlicni! 
Sto se tice grceva, i moj ih ima, dosad su ga mucili samo navecer, ali jucer su ga cili dan mucili, jadnicak Mali, i nikako nije moga zaspati, uh! Vjerovatno prehrana nema veze s Tim, al evo ja sam u subotu jela misancu, (prvi put otkad dojiim) i npr ja sam cijelu nedjelju prduckala, a tako i Mali, samo Sta njega prduckanje boli i cijeli se zgrci kad krenu vjetrovi! Pa Mislim da nam je ta misanca zasmetala! 
a jeli netko uzimao te bio gia kapi, jel to pomaze, meni je grozno njega gledat kako se muci  :Sad:

----------


## Jesen u meni

finger, hvala. i vama pusa.
što je misanca  :Smile: ?
ja sam čula dobre stvari za tu bio gaiu pa sam ih zato i uzela. u ljekarni je oko 95 kn. ne znam jesu li grcevi manji zbog toga, ali nadam se da jesu.
siroče najbolje zaspi i umiri se kad se pokaka. ne presvlačim mu tada pelenu, iako mi je žao da bude pokakan, jer su nas savjetovali da to činimo tek prije klopanja da im ne bi uzburkali želudac odmah poslije jela.

----------


## (maša)

*Jesen u meni* svaka ti čast na trudu.  :Smile: 
Vi ste još na početku procesa, imali ste dosta komplikacija koje su otežale sve, ali trud, volja i upornost se isplate na kraju.

Kakav je to nastavak za bočicu?
Svakako bi preporučila dojenje bez šeširića i sl pomagala. Ona mogu još više zakomplicirati i otežati sve.

Uspjeva li dijete ikako primiti samu dojku?
Gubi dosta energije sisajući preko nastavka a preko nastavka je teže stimulirati dojku i dojke se ne prazne  ravnomjerno što opet može utjecati na proizvodnju mlijeka.

Bradavicu izvuci koliko ide izdajalicom. 
Možeš probati izvući je i špricom (uzmi onu koja odgovara veličini bradavice, odreži vrh šprice i kroz tu odrezanu stranu uguraj klip šprice. Originalni rub stavi na doojku i sa špricom probaj izvući bradavicu kao što bi izvlačila sirup iz bočice).
Nekim dojiljama pomogne i kockica leda ili usitnjeni led u ručniku ili  gazi. Proći par puta preko bradavice, hladnoća će ih ukrutiti i iskočiti. Oblog ne držati predugo da se ne bi stvorio kontraefekt.

Dobro je provjeriti položaj djeteta i hvat dojke kako bi podoj bio uspješan.
Položaj - dijete treba biti okrenuto cijem tijelom prema tvome tijelu i priljubljeno uz tvoje tijelo.
Hvat - smjesti sebe da ti bude udobno, tad dijete prinesi dojci (ne se naginjati prema djetetu), pričekaj da otvori usta što više i onda ga brzim ali nježnim pokretom stavi na dojku.
Bradavica neka bude usmjerena prema djetetovoj gornjoj usni, donja usna prva dotiče dojku, bradavica ulazi usta što je dublje moguće.
Ako je hvat ispravan djetetu u ustima treba biti velik dio areole, usne će biti izvrnute prema van a ispod donje usne i dojke vidjet će se jezik.

Čaj kao ni neka druga tekućina djetetu koje je na majčinom mlijeku nije potrebna, a tvoje dijete je većinom na tvom mlijeku.
Čaj napuni želudac, nema nikakvu energetsku vrijednost, smanjuje broj podoja (jer je želudac popunjen) i time utječe na proizvodnju i količinu mlijeka.
Osim toga čaj ispire zaštitni sloj sa crijeva koji mlijeko stvara, a taj zaštitni sloj pomaže neuhodanoj probavi da se što prije navikne na cijeli proces.

Kako daješ izdojeno mlijeko, adaptirano i čaj?
Uporaba bočice u prvim tjednima može dovesti do konfuzije bradavice jer se tehnika sisanja bočice uvelike razlikuje od tehnike sisanja dojke.
Kada daješ izdojeno mlijeko ili adaptirano bilo bi poželjno davtai to žlicom, na čašu ili špricom, tako da povratak na dojku ne bude kretane ispočetka svaki put.

Prirast na težini je ok.

Kako je dijete imalo žuticu, bilo niže porođajne težine, dosta gubilo na težini svakako bi preporučila češće podoje. Barem svaka 2 sata. Budite li dijete za svaki podoj ili ono traži samo u tim razmacima sada?
Novorođenče bi trebalo imati 8-12 podoja dnevno. Kada se želi povećati količina mlijeka onda i više od 12.

Pelene su sada uredne?
Ima li dijete minimalno 6 popišanih  i 3-5 pokakanih u 24 sata?
Kakva je stolica boje i konzistencije?

I slobodno presvuci dijete kada se pokaka  :Smile: . Tada je gotovo, crijeva su odradila svoje i izbacila sadržaj van, dijete se smiri. Djetetu će ipak biti ljepše i ugodnije u čistoj peleni.  :Smile: 

Znam da sam sada svašta nabrojala. Piši i dalje kako vam ide i pitaj što te zanima.  :Smile: 

Pogledaj i filmić o hvatanju dojke.

----------


## fingertips

A evo moje pitanje! Meni su isto bradavice uvucene, I kad se izdajam na izdajalicua izdajala sam se na pocetku zbog njegove zutice, trebalo je sigurno pola sata da bradavica izviri, mlijeko bi islo a bradavice nigdje, pokusala sam sa ledom, samo bi se najezila, a rekli su mi da bi dijete trebalo ojacati za mjesec ili dva i da ce onda moci prihvatiti cicu! Al ja se bojim da nece htjeti jer je sad na sesiricu! 
A izdajati se Kokliko njemu treba za obrok (oko 80-100ml) pa mu to davati na zlicu, to bi predugo trajalo!

----------


## Mimah

Jesen u meni, čestitam na bebici i upornosti! 

Tebi i fingertips mogu pokušati pomoći s problemom bradavica- jeste li pokušale prije podoja staviti na njih kockicu leda ili nešto drugo hladno da se ukrute i ispupče? Isto tako, možete pokušati sa špricom (evo linka jer je jednostavnije da vidite nego da opisujem http://drclintonb.wordpress.com/tag/inverted-nipple/). 

Kad približavate djecu sebi (ne sebe malenima), neka su usta jako otvorena, a bradavica neka 'gleda' u gornje nepce tako da što veći donji dio areole uđe u usta. Koliko može. Kad je dobro ulovio i počeo vući, ne cokće i vidiš jezik u kutu usana koji je ispod bradavice, možeš raditi kompresije- svojim prstima nježno 'guraj' mlijeko od vrha dojke prema bradavici. 

Moguće je da grčeve ima zbog progutanog zraka pa ga pokušaj češće stavljati da podrigne. Djecu se uglavnom odmah nakon kakanja presvlači, ako ne spavaju.

Ne možeš znati koliko dijete povuče iz tvojih dojki. 

Pokušajte dojiti što češće, moguće je da je još uspavan zbog žutice pa nema ni dovoljno snage i rado zaspi. Pokušaj ga razodjenuti, i sebe, i kontaktom koža na kožu poticati ga da doji. Kada se prave zamaci od npr. 3 sata, onda se gleda od početka podoja, ne kraja, ali ti pokušaj ne gledati na sat nego ga podoji na prve znakove gladi- meškoljenje, otvaranje usta kao da traži dojku, tihi glasovi, nemir, uzdisanje, a kad spava- brzi pokreti očiju iza zatvorenih vjeđa, pomaci ručicama ili nožicama).

Javite se.

----------


## Mimah

(mašo), evo nas skupa na temi.  :Smile: 

fingertips, evo nekoliko savjeta za odvikavanje od šeširića:

*Kako bebu odviknuti od dojenja preko šeširića i uspostaviti prirodno dojenje?*

Prije svega, pobrinite se da beba doji u dobrom položaju i da pravilno zahvaća dojku ustima.  Bebu treba postaviti pred dojku okrenutu cijelim tijelom k majci (trbuh  na trbuh) kako ne bi morala okretati glavu da bi došla do dojke. Bebu  treba prinijeti dojci, a ne dojku gurati k bebi. Sačekajte dok beba  širom otvori usta (kao da zijeva) prije nego ju pokušate staviti na  dojku.Prije dojenja ponudite djetetu da siše vaš mali prst nekoliko  minuta. Vježba simulira tehniku dojenja na dojci (jezik ispod bradavice,  a ne preko rupice na otvoru šeširića).Pokušavajte dojiti što češće. Pratite znakove gladi koje vam  pokazuje vaše dijete (meškoljenje, okretanje glavice kao da nešto traži,  sisanje ručice) i započinjite podoj prije nego dijete postane pregladno  za učenje nove tehnike sisanja. Neka djeca su spremnija prihvatiti  dojku kada su u polusnenom stanju.Pokušavajte različite položaje za dojenje, dojite dok šećete, njišete se ili ste na neki drugi način u pokretuOslobodite sebe i bebu suvišne odjeće i omogućite kontakt kože na kožu tijekom dojenja jer on potiče refleks otpuštanja mlijeka.Pustite kapljice izdojenog mlijeka da kapaju preko bradavice na djetetova usta
 Nikako nemojte odvikavanje od šeširića pretvoriti u borbu s vašom  bebom. Nastavite pokušavati što češće i dajte si vremena: problem nije  nastao preko noći pa se preko noći ni ne može riješiti. Većina mama koja  uloži vremena i truda uspije u periodu od dva dana do pet tjedana  odviknuti svoju bebu od dojenja pomoću šeširića. 

Pokušaj ih izvući sa špricom, ali ako je riječ o ravnim (ne uvučenim bradavicama), ne bi trebalo puno brinuti jer kad dijete pravilno ulovi areolu, uspije u svojim ustima izvući i bradavicu.

Pogledaj kako se bradavica u bebinim ustima istegne, praktički je u grlu: http://www.sharp.com/pregnancy/calen...p-latch-on.cfm.

----------


## BusyBee

> pokusala sam sa ledom, samo bi se najezila, a rekli su mi da bi dijete trebalo ojacati za mjesec ili dva i da ce onda moci prihvatiti cicu! Al ja se bojim da nece htjeti jer je sad na sesiricu!


Ako, primjenom hladnog, bradavica ne izlazi nego imas dojam da se jos vise uvuce, to je bas potvrda da imas uvucene bradavice.
To moze u pocetku otezati djetetu hvatanje dojke, ali nije prepreka dojenju. 

Sto se tice sesirica, moje je misljenje da bi mu trebala i sada davati prilike da proba sisati bez njih. Sto vise bude sisao preko sesirica, dulje ce vam vrijeme (najcesce je tako) trebati da ga od sesirica odviknes. Pruzaj mu svaki dan vise prilika da isprobava hvatati dojku bez sesirica, ne kad je pregladan, ali kad mislis da bimogao biti zainteresiran za cicanje. Daj mu puno kontakta kozom na kozu i nudi mu dojku bez sesirica. Vracanje direkt na dojku zna biti zahtjevno za majku, ali isplati se da budes uporna - direktnim sisanjem ce svakako bolje prazniti dojku (kod sesirica postoji uvijek mogucnost da se dojka ne prazni u potpunosti, sto kroz vrijeme moze dovesti do pada proizvodnje), a i ljepse je imati direktan kontakt kozom na kozu (potice jos sisanja, osjeca tvoj miris).
Naoruzaj se strpljenjem i upornoscu i nudi mu cesto i svakodnevno da isprobava hvatati dojku direkt i ispravljaj nepravilan hvat. Sretno!




> umiri se kad se pokaka. ne presvlačim mu tada pelenu,


Presvuci mu pelenu obavezno.
Ne samo da je ocito da ce mu u cistoj peleni biti ugodnije nego je tako i zdravije.

----------


## (maša)

Ja boi dodala još samo da bradavice sa vremenom izađu van i kako dojenje odmiče bit će sve više vani i same.  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Javljam sretnu vijest!!! 
Moj pingvincek veceras je sretno prihvatio bradavicu!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Prvo je papao na sesiricu, I kad je stao malo da se odmori, skinula sam sesiric, ponudila bradavicu, I super!! Nitko sretniji od mene! Upormost se isplati!!

----------


## Mimah

:Klap:

----------


## fingertips

al zato nocas nije htio  :Laughing:  
Ma bit ce to sve super!

----------


## Jesen u meni

evo da odgovorim dok malac spava:
hvala svima na podršci. puno to znači.

nastavak za bočicu je baš onaj dio koji kod bočice ide u usta. u bolnici smo koristili baby nova bočice pa smo te i sada kupili, jer je na te nastavke navikao.

izvlačenje bradavice - pokušala sam s ledom i ne uvuče se (sad samo to trebam vježbati za vrijeme podoja. moram kupiti vrećice za led ili sl. pa da mi stalno bude pri ruci komadić leda, jer mi nije baš zgodno dojiti pored zamrzivača  :Smile: ). fino se izvuče i izdajalicom, ali već za par sekundi omlitavi i on jadan ne zna što bi s njom, jer je ne može strpati u usta.

položaj i hvat - pazim uvijek da je položaj dobar. koristimo jastuk za dojenje pa mi ja tu i dosta lako namjestiti. hvat ne možemo nikako postići zbog zloćeste bradavice i malih usta. no nadam se da će se i to riješiti s vremenom i uz pomoć trikova koje ste preporučili. isprobavat ću jedan po jedan polako.

dajem mu sve na bočicu, ali mislim da neće nastati konfuzija, jer bočica za ad ima jednak nastavak kao i onaj preko kojeg sisa, a za čaj i izdojeno koristim druge bočice, jer su samo te druge kompatibilne s izdajalicom i manje pa mu ih mogu dati i dok leži u košari od kolica koja glumi krevet sad u početku.

pelene su ok. svaki put kad ga presvlačim su popiškene, a voli se popiškiti i na zraku dok ga presvlačimo ili kupamo  :Smile:  kaka u prosjeku jednom dnevno, ali bude dosta obilno. boja je zlatno-žuta. nekad je malo kašastije, a nekad mrvicu oblikovanije.

pokušavam ga sad hraniti na 3 sata od početka podoja (plus minus par minuta) tako da povećamo broj podoja dnevno.

presvlačim ga sad kad se pokaka, ako osjetim po mirisu. naravno, da je pri presvlačenju dobro bljucnio  :Sad:  zapravo, patronažna me savjetovala da ga učim da je noć doba mira i da se tada ne budimo na sat nego na njegov zahtjev za klopanjem i da se tada ne presvlačimo (ili što manje). meni se to čini ok. i tako se ipak uspijemo oboje bar malo odmoriti, a ne djeluje mi da mu nešto fali.

čaj - ipak je dosta na dohrani i čaj mu dajem kad ga uhvate grčevi ili po noći, jer mu ipak olakšava probavu. popije manje od 50 ml dnevno. nadam se da ćemo se s vremenom riješiti dohrane pa nam ni čaj neće trebati.

i na kraju da se pohvalim, iako je malo off, da smo počeli uvoditi platnene pelene i baš sam zadovoljna (doduše jedva čekam da zatopli da ih mogu sušiti vani)!

finger, jupi za pigvinčića. ako je prihvatio jednom, prihvatit će on opet. slavi i svaku malu pobjedu, i one su bitne. pusa

----------


## Ally23

Dragi moji,što se tice dojenja bas i nisam sigurna da je to u danasnje vrijeme tako jako zdravo za bebu kako sva istrazivanja govore,jedino je lakse kada ides negdje ne moras muckati bocicu,ovo je realno razmisljane...s obzirom da dojilje ne smiju piti vecinu tableta jer se to luci kroz mlijeko,tako je isto i sa hranom,koja je nazalost u danasnje vrijeme sva potrovana,puna pesticida i GMO-a. Svi pricaju o nekakvom imunitetu i alergijama pa cu vam ja reci iz svog iskustva,naime,moj suprug je dojen do 3. godine,teški je alergicar i stalno je bolestan,a ja sam odhranjena na bocici,nikad teze bolesna i na nista alergicna,to je bilo prije tridesetak i kusur godina dok je hrana bila i donekle zdrava,sad me zanima koja od vas dok je dojila je samo odmarala,nije se nervirala,unosila 2700 kalorija i jela ful zdravo ??? sto se tice hrane mozda 98% zena si to moze priustiti jer je sve sa oznakom BIO jako skupo ili ima baku koja ima staro zdravo sjeme za povrce ,a sto se tice odmora i bez nervoze mozda jedna zena na njih tisucu,adaptirano mlijeko je ispitano i provjereno i sigurno ne steti bebama,ovo pisem radi onih mama koje nisu uspjele dojiti iz određenih razloga,nemojte se zalostiti,ja znam kako je to mukotrpno jer moja beba je bila na cici 10 minuta pa bi spavala 10 minuta i onda ponovo,nisam mogla ni jesti kad sam bila gladna,ni ici na wc,bila sam kronicno umornai i na kraju sa zivcima,a ona je stalno plakala,uspjela sam dojiti 2 mjeseca i onda smo presle na bocicu i od tada smo obadvije sretne,nemam nista protiv dojenja,al vec mi stvarno svi idu na zivce sa pitanjem jel dojis??? i zasto ne???   Evo to je tekst prekopiran sa jedne stranice na face-u. Radi se o komentaru na tekst, napisala ga je jedna gospođa koju ne smijem imenovati. Ali u svom komentaru je sažela sve moje nesigurnosti vezane za dojenje. Što vi mislite o ovome?

----------


## (maša)

*fingertips :D :D :D* korak po korak i uspjet ćete

*Ally23* stvar je osobnog izbora... :Smile:  ali evo mogu pobiti sve navedene razloge zašto ne dojiti.

Danas skoro za sva medicinska stanja postoje lijekovi koji su kompatibilni sa dojenjem i čije supstance dođu u mlijeko u jako malim količinama i ne utječu na dijete.

I dijete će jednog dana jesti istu hranu kao i dojilja, osobno ne kupujem BIO, nešto nabavim domaće, za novorođenče radije biram što prirodniji način hranjenja u prvim mjesecima kada je probavni sustav u uhodavanju i da dijete dobije lako probavljivu hranu koja je unatoč hrani koju jedemo najbolji izbor vitamina, minerala i svega neophodnog za rast i razvoj, a to sve dobije dojenjem.
POgledaj tabelu što sve ima u jednom a što u drugom  mlijeku http://doublethink.us.com/paala/wp-c...imer-Doula.jpg

Za sigurnost ADa se ne mogu složiti. Postoje zabilježeni smrtni slučajevi djece kojima je uzrok previše nečega u ADu, često se povlače kutije sa polica...nijedno dijete nije umrlo od majčinog mlijeka, niti se ono može pokvariti (naravno dok majka ne uzima nešto što može naštetiti djetetu, npr. droga, alkohol...). Naravno dojiljama se preporuča uravnotežena i raznovrsna prehrana radi dobrobiti i djettea i nje same.

Što se tiče alergija - treba uzeti u obzir kada su alergije usljedile kod spomenutog supruga, ima li još nešto (a obično ima hrpa stvari) što je otkom života oglo utjecati na to.
Nekad se uz sve urađeno po PSu ne mogu neke stvari izbjeći, ali ja se ojsećam bolje kad znam da sam djetetu dala najbolje što sam mogla.

Svako dijete je individua. 
I ja sam imala sisavca koji je sisao 30-40 min a imao pauzu 20-60 minuta. 
I stizala sam sve. Nekako se uvijek snađem, kuhala sa njim u rukama, jela sa njim u krilu/na sisi...

Često žene imaju sliku dojenja, dijete malo siše pa spava većinu dana i nitko ih ne pripremi da dijete može biti zahtjevno, dugo sisati, htjeti spavati na rukama...ali im atakve djece i koja su na ADu.

Bitno je što majka želi za sebe i za svoje dijete.

Mogu napisati iskustvo svoga muža koji je bio sa djetetom 24 sata dok sam ja bila u bolnici.
Kako je sve bilo naglo, dijete od 11 dana završilo je na ADu 24 sata.
Muž kaže da je jeo bočicu po 30-40 minuta, pa onda pranje, brisanje...pa ubrzo opet pripremanje i  sve ispočetka..isto tako i po noći.
Na dojci je maleni inače bio 15-20 min i jeo svaka 2-2,5 sata.
AD mu je totalno stvrdnuo i otežao stolicu i mučio se 4 dana dok nije izbacio AD iz sistema.

Ne stignem sad više pisati, ali hranjenje djeteta nečim što je prirodno namjenjeno u tu svrhu nikako ne može biti lošije od hranjenja prahom iz kutije.

----------


## Mimah

Koje nesigurnosti? Da je AD ispitano i ne šteti bebama, a tvoje je upitne kvalitete jer ne jedeš organsko? Sjećaš li se koje afere s adapriranim? Meni je ovo ostalo u sjećanju jer sam tada i ja već imala dijete pa me baš potreslo http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35580-U...lijeka-u-prahu. 

Osim toga, ako uguglaš 'risks of formula feeding' ili slično, još ćeš saznati o 'neštetnosti' AD-a.

Da se razumijemo, dobro je što AD postoji, nekim mamama i bebama zaista treba i neka nam ga. Ali sugerirati da je bolje ili jednako dobro kao majčino, jednostavno ne stoji. 30-ak je sastojaka u AD-u, a  200-ak u majčinom  http://www.bcbabyfriendly.ca/whatsin...milkposter.pdf. Jela organsko ili ne. 

AD je uvijek istog sastava, a majčino mlijeko je živo, mijenja se prema potrebama djeteta.

Što se tiče alergija i bolesti, naravno da dojenje nije zaslužno, ali ni odgovorno za sve. Ipak, dojeno dijete ima bolje predispozicije da mu se organizam razvije najbolje što može, ali nije dojenje jedini faktor. Ja sam bila dojena 2 mjeseca pa sam, kuc,kuc, prilično zdrava. Moja nona je bila dojena 3 godine i isto je zdrava skoro 90-ogodišnjakinja. Očito imamo dobre gene.  :Grin: 

U svakom slučaju, svatko će hraniti dijete čime želi, i to je uredu. Samo, prije donošenja bilo kakve odluke, trebaju se znati sve relevantne informacije.Treba ih odvagati i onda donijeti odluku i biti miran s njom, ne se osjećati ugroženo ako netko tu odluku dovede u pitanje. 

Ako je ova mama iz tvog posta odlučila prijeći na bočicu, zna zašto je to učinila i vjeruje da je napravila najbolje za sebe i dijete, što joj ima smetati pitanje doji li?

----------


## fingertips

Ally poslušaj Mašu i Mimah, cure su u potpunosti u pravu. Dojenje je zahtjevno, traži puno strpljenja, odricanja, evo ja sam tek maloprije oprala zube i očešljala kosu, ali sve je to ništa naspram zadovoljnog pogleda djeteta koji siše bradavicu, proizvodi slatke zvukove užitka, i na kraju kad utone u san najsretniji na svijetu. Dojenje povezuje majku i dijete na nezamislivoj razini, dojenje opušta i smiruje, znati da si nekome potreban... Ma mogla bih danima pisati o ljepoti dojenja, ja sam najsretnija majka na svijetu što svome djetetu mogu ponuditi najbolje od sebe!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nataša

da se i ja javim sa sto problema! problem je nastao još u bolnici kad sam zaradila, silno se trudeći da dojim, užasne ragade! tamo su mi pomagali dohraanom, više je bilo toga nego mog mlijeka jer mi je dosta kasno naišlo mlijeko. kad sam došla kući od silne želje da beba sisa sam prvo izdajalicom izvukla svu krv iz bradavoca, bilo je više krvi od mlijeka i tako ranjenu bradavicu stavljala bebi u usta. to me je dotuklo do te mjere da sam morala pauziras sa bilo kakvim akcijama puna dva dana! samo sam ručno izdajala tek toliko , a beba je dotle jela adaptirano. nakon toga krenili smo oept sa sisanjem, bolnim, naravno no mlijeka nije bilo dovoljno....pa noć popunimo sa adaptiranim....
 ne znam šta da vam kažem..baš se mučim..nasisavamo se preko dana, nocu popunimo adaptiranim, mlijeka ima..ali ne znam jel dovoljno. danas sam izdojila da vidim koliko ima, iz jedne sam izdojila 60. to baš i nije nešto, ona pojede 120 ml u obroku, kad joj napravim...
 i da, naučili smo se na umjetne bradavice jer je to bila preporuka patronažnih, kako bih zaštitila bradavice u ranama. ni sa tim umjetnim bradavicama nisam načisto..koja veličina je potrebna, treba li popunit bradavice ili ne i kako sve to funkcionira.... pomagajte!

----------


## Jesen u meni

finger, super si to rekla!
nataša, držite se. iako možda imaš manje mlijeka nego što je njoj to u ovom trenutku potrebno, vjeruj da si ga u stanju proizvesti dovoljno i kasnije i nikako ne odustaj, jer i to malo što popapa tvog mlijeka (a meni to ne zvuči kao malo, jer ja ne uspijem izdojiti ni 20 ml, a tješim se da on ipak navuče nešto prije sisanjem) je dragocjeno i nezamjenjivo.

----------


## nataša

> finger, super si to rekla!
> nataša, držite se. iako možda imaš manje mlijeka nego što je njoj to u ovom trenutku potrebno, vjeruj da si ga u stanju proizvesti dovoljno i kasnije i nikako ne odustaj, jer i to malo što popapa tvog mlijeka (a meni to ne zvuči kao malo, jer ja ne uspijem izdojiti ni 20 ml, a tješim se da on ipak navuče nešto prije sisanjem) je dragocjeno i nezamjenjivo.


 ma da, koliko ide ide....  večeras sam izdojila 60, pa dodala još nadohrane 60. to je pojela...preko dana je sisala,imala jednu dohranu od 80,  ujutro sam izdojila 90 i to je pojela i tako..borimo se..
stvarno mislim da su umjetne bradavice jedno obično shit.pomognu u početku,kad bradavice bole ,  ali kasnije mislim da samo odmognu, jer kroz njih puno teže ide , a i nema tog kontakta djeteta i mame koji bi stimulirao mozak da proizvodi  više mlijeka....nadam se da se varam, ali mislim da ne  :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

Nataša, kod ragada je ključan položaj! Kad ispravite položaj na dojci, curica će učinkovitije prazniti dojku i time navući mlijeka. Neke žene uspješno doje sa šeširićima, ali neke jednostavno ne uspiju održavati zadovoljavajuću produkciju s njima tako da bi dobro bilo riješiti ih se. Ali, polako.  :Smile:  

Količina izdojenog mlijeka nije pokazatelj koliko mlijeka zaista ima jer dijete učinkovitije izvlači mlijeko od izdajalice, imaj i to na umu. 

Koliko je dijete staro? Koliko često siše, a koliko dobija AD-a? Koliko ima mokrih, a koliko pokakanih pelena u danu? Ima li dudu? 

Dakle, najprije pokušajte ispraviti položaj na dojci- dijete treba sisati veći dio areole, osobito donji dio, ne samo bradavicu! Usta bi trebala biti puna dojke. Kad se spremate na podoj, čekaj da jako otvori usta i onda je primakni prsima (ne sebe njoj). Usne bi joj trebale biti izvrnute prema vani, areola, kao što sam napisala, što više u ustima, nosić i brada bi trebali tik do tvoje dojke, a jezik bi se trebao vidjeti kako je podvučen pod dojku.Također, dijete bi trebalo cijelim tijelom biti okrenuto prema tebi, ne samo glavicom. Ako vidiš da je nešto krivo (donja usnica u njenim ustima ili je ulovila samo bradavicu), stavi svoj prst u kut njenih usta da oslobodiš vakuum koji se stvorio i pokušajte ponovno. 

U početku dijete brzo siše i tako potiče refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, a kad mlijeko krene, sisanje se uspori i čuje se gutanje. 

Jesi li pogledala DVD Mliječna staza? 

Javi se pa da pretvorimo dojenje u užitak!  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, kod ragada je ključan položaj! Kad ispravite položaj na dojci, curica će učinkovitije prazniti dojku i time navući mlijeka. Neke žene uspješno doje sa šeširićima, ali neke jednostavno ne uspiju održavati zadovoljavajuću produkciju s njima tako da bi dobro bilo riješiti ih se. Ali, polako.  
> 
> Količina izdojenog mlijeka nije pokazatelj koliko mlijeka zaista ima jer dijete učinkovitije izvlači mlijeko od izdajalice, imaj i to na umu. 
> 
> Koliko je dijete staro? Koliko često siše, a koliko dobija AD-a? Koliko ima mokrih, a koliko pokakanih pelena u danu? Ima li dudu? 
> 
> Dakle, najprije pokušajte ispraviti položaj na dojci- dijete treba sisati veći dio areole, osobito donji dio, ne samo bradavicu! Usta bi trebala biti puna dojke. Kad se spremate na podoj, čekaj da jako otvori usta i onda je primakni prsima (ne sebe njoj). Usne bi joj trebale biti izvrnute prema vani, areola, kao što sam napisala, što više u ustima, nosić i brada bi trebali tik do tvoje dojke, a jezik bi se trebao vidjeti kako je podvučen pod dojku.Također, dijete bi trebalo cijelim tijelom biti okrenuto prema tebi, ne samo glavicom. Ako vidiš da je nešto krivo (donja usnica u njenim ustima ili je ulovila samo bradavicu), stavi svoj prst u kut njenih usta da oslobodiš vakuum koji se stvorio i pokušajte ponovno. 
> 
> U početku dijete brzo siše i tako potiče refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, a kad mlijeko krene, sisanje se uspori i čuje se gutanje. 
> ...


 hvala ti na savjetima. 
stvarno mislim da nas šeširići unazadjuju. mislim da bi puno djelotvornije bilo bez njih, ali ona neće ni čut! beba je 3 tjedna danas, ima 2-3 dohrane dnevno, ostalo se nasisava. kaka jednom dnevno,ali u ogromnim količinama,  a pelena ima pa možda 3-4 mokrih. stolica joj je  ok.

----------


## Mimah

Pokušaj joj što češće nuditi dojku bez šeširića, ali kad nije jako gladna i u nekom mirnom okruženju, po mogućnosti s puno kontakta koža na kožu. Neće sigruno odjednom prihvatiti, ali postepeno bi mogla. 

Jesi li gledala Rodin DVD?

----------


## Mimah

Kako bi i prije ukidanja šeširića povećala proizvodnju mlijeka u svojim dojkama, nakon podoja se možeš izdajati 'uprazno', a bilo bi zgodno i da AD malena dobija žličicom ili čašom (ne bočicom) kako bi joj bilo lakše prijeći potpuno na dojku.

Ti reci što je tebi izvedivo.  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

joj, danas sam pokušala..nemoguća misija!!! malo pokuša, i odmah odustane uz žestoku nervozu! ma kad bih ja znala da šeširići neće umanjit mogućnost dužeg dojenja, bojim se da bez tog kontakta koža na kožu sisanje ispada kao da je izdajanje izdajalicom pa da s vremenom ne ponestane mlijeka, ne bih ni pokušavala ih ukinuti..ali ako nije tako onda ih moram ukinit! uf..muke po dojenju!

----------


## Mimah

Polako, neće preko noći.  :Smile:  Samo budi uporna, pokušaj ne gubiti živce. Ti samo nudi, ako ne prihvati, vrati šeširiće, ako prihvati, super.

----------


## fingertips

Evo da zabiljezim nas napredak! Skinuli smo sesirice, unatoc zaista nevidljivim bradavicama, uspjesno cikimo  :Very Happy:

----------


## nataša

> evo da zabiljezim nas napredak! Skinuli smo sesirice, unatoc zaista nevidljivim bradavicama, uspjesno cikimo :-d


*kako??????????????*
*korak po korak mi opiši, očajna sam!!!!!*

----------


## fingertips

dakle  :Smile: 
Prvo nemoj da zapoceti skidanje sesirica kad je beba jako gladna i nervozna! 
Znaci ja sam mu prvo dala da jede na sesiric i kad se najede za nekih 20 minuta polako izvuci sesiric! Zatim palcem i kaziorstom uhvati bradavicu i dio donje areole, da ti je palac na gornjem dijelu bradavice a kaziprst ispod! Priblizi dijete sebi, istisni malo mlijeka na bebine usne, cekaj da otvori usta, I onda u isto vrime s palcem kojim drzis bradavicu sklizni djetetu u usta I glavicu privuci bradavici! Trebat ces to ponovit par puta da dijete skuzi! I onda dovrsite hranjenje!
Iduci podoj daj bradavicu I budi uporna! 
Zelim ti svu srecu!

----------


## fingertips

Bitno Je da sto bolje stisnes bradavicu, Kao kaziprstom od dole bradavicu uperi prema gornjem nepcu! I kad mu stavljas bradavicu nek ti dio palca bude bebi U ustima I kad povuce izvuci palac!

----------


## MaryK

evo da se priključim
Prijateljica mi je patronažna sestra i majka dvoje djece i savjetovala mi je ovo:
jedi Sve, umjereno i raznovrsno, voće, povrće, meso, mliječne proizvode... što sam i činila i dijete dobro napreduje (sad 7mj), kad sam došla iz rodilišta sveki napravila za ukućane grah, ja ga volim, pojela tanjur i bilo sve ok!!! 
L. je imao grčiće, ali ne kolike, nego povremeno ga znalo stezati, ali to je bilo od nagutanog zraka, imam brzi otpust mlijeka, tako da je on pojeo sve u max 10ak min, znači brže od preporučenih 15min!

Što se tiče spavanja, predložila je na bok (unatoč novim preporukama na leđa) upravo zbog mogučnosti da u snu malo bljucne, pogotovo jer se nije htio podrignuti svaki put.
nakon 2mj pedijatrica nam je savjetovala da može spavati na prsima, što sam i činila (ali sam imala i baby senzor ispod madraca-posudila od prijateljice, pa sam bila i psihički mirna da mu se neće ništa loše desiti) i jako je volio tako spavat, a sad kad se okreće i sam se okrene na trbuh po noći!

Kod malih bebica koje spavaju na boku bilo bi dobro stavit nešto između nogica, čisto da kukići ne "vise"

Što se tiče tekućine, poželjno povećati unos, najbolje voda. moj L. je dobio jedamput crveno oko anusa kad sam popila 4 čaše svježe cjeđenih naranđi, pa to treba malo smanjiti, ali ne i izbaciti.

Komorač čaj sam pila ja, a ne bebica, mada nisam primjetila nikakve koristi na njemu od toga.

Jastuk možeš staviti pod madrac, tako da ti je uzglavlje podignuto za 10ak stupnjeva, ali nije neophodno.

A što se tiče vitamina, to sam dobila "preporuku" od svog frizera da uzimam vit. radi kose, osobito B kompleksa  :Smile: 

I da, i L. je štucao i to dosta, i ne nisam mu davala vodu iako me rodbina dobronamjerno savjetovala. oni će štucati s vodom i bez nje sve dok im se živčani sustav ne razvije do kraja!

----------


## nataša

ja ne znam u čemu griješim..ali očito griješim! trudim se ko konj, borba sa šeširićima, borba sa dohranom, izdajanje, ragade, sve me snašlo..muž koji ne vjeruje u dojenje..a danas , kao šećer na kraju, moja cura odbija sisu! e tu sam bila očajna!!!!!!!!!!!
ne znam šta da radim, plače cijeli dan, povuče dvaput, sa šeširićima, nisam ni pokušala ukinit ih jer upravo sam se ovog bojala, par puta sam dala bez njih, ma to je bio užas!!!!!!!!! sad odbija sisu tako da sam ja danas se brzo morala izdojit da joj dam, ali nisam od nervoze uspjela dovoljno, jer mi je ona vrištala kraj uha ztako da sam dodala i dohrane!
dakle, ja nemam više snage! uz sve to, podrške niotkud, čak ni u najužoj obitelji, ja nemam više snage..preplakala sam dan i mislim da, unatoč mojoj ogromnoj želji da konačno dojim svoje dijete, da ću morat popustit i prijeći na flašicu, s mojim mlijekom, dok ga bude bilo..ne znam šta da vam kažem.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## S2000

Natasa, bez podrske stvarno zna biti gadno. Kao da si sama protiv svih, i luda. Meni su podrska bili muz i Rodin DVD mlijecna staza. 

Pokusaj se opustiti i smiriti radi sebe. Nemoj se zivcirati, stvarno nista lose se ne moze dogoditi. Imas zdravo i sretno dijete i to ne najvaznije. Savjetnice ce ti dati jos koji pametan savjet, vidim da si uporna i da imas volje, pa jos uvijek ima sanse da sve bude kako zelis.

----------


## deni123

*Nataša*, nisu djeci svi dani isti. Moja je imala fazu jedno 3 tjedna da popodne nije htjela nikako sisat, stalno je odbijala. Ja sam već pomislila da je to to, gotovo, ne želi više sisu i morat ćemo prijeći na AD. Davala sam joj na bočicu izdojeno mlijeko i to je htjela. S vremenom sam skužila da neće sisat ako ju nešto jako boli ili ako joj se jako spava. Onda joj nastojim dati kad se probudi i to funkcionira, tada mi lijepo sisa. 
Neznam jesam ti pomogla. Nadam se barem malo.

----------


## deni123

I kod izdajanja, vidjet ćeš, nekad ima puno mlijeka, nekad ne možeš navući skoro ništa. al to ne znači da nema mlijeka i da je nestalo, uvijek ima barem nešto. netko je rekao da su dojke ko protočni bojler po tom pitanju.

----------


## fingertips

Natasa draga, jako mi je zao zbog tvoje situacije, ne mogu zamisliti kako ti je... 
Pokusaj biti uporna, Ali nemoj da ti dojenje prijede U nerviranje jer tu nervozu prenosis na bebicu i onda jos gore! Koliko ide ide, dojenje bi trebalo biti uzivanje za tebe i bebicu, Ali tesko je to kad imate problema! Ako nece cicu i sesiric, a imas mlijeka, barem se izdoji pa joj daj! Nek ti AD bude zadnji izbor!
Saljem ti hrpu pusa i zagrljaja, drzi se,uz tebe sam!  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

evo malo motivacijskog posta  :Smile: 

starija je odbijala desnu jer je bradavica uvucena. odbijala je i sa sesiricem. prvih skoro 2mj sam ju iskljucivo izdajala. onda ju je kao prihvatila no nikak kako spada. uvijek sam imala sindrom limuna i lubenice.
desnu je u potpunosti izbacila godinu i pol prije lijeve.
sad imam drugo dijete i iako je bradavica i dalje uvucena (cim izadje iz usta, usisa je crna rupa u njoj  :lool: ) ona preferira desnu. 
sad je desna veca od lijeve, tj. nekako se, nakon 7g izjednacavaju  :Smile: 

s mladjom sam znala da je desna problematicna pa sam ju nekako forsirala, bila sam uporna od prvog dana.

sretno!

----------


## oka

Bebice dojene-nedojene većinom su nervozne poslijepodnevnim satima pa negdje do 10 navećer  :Smile:  (tako je bilo kod nas)
Dojenje je išlo, ali stalno nešto udovoljavaj, ne znaš da li je ovo ili ono pa spavati uoće neće, itd....
Neki na sve ovo još imaju i grčiće ispočetka...
Nije lako ljudi!
I sad k svemu tome dodaj problem sa šeširićima, prihvatom dojke i nepodrškom muža, naravno da pucaš po šavovima.

Prvo znaj: djeca su neka više zahtjevna, a neka manje.
Drugo znaj: postoje skokovi u razvoju kad djeca po cijele dane vise na cici, palču, u tvom slućaju na šeširićima ili flašici,
a ti se bojiš da je problem da je gladno. A možda je to skok u razvoju, možda su grčići, nervoza koju osjeti od tebe,
sto stvari može biti.
Treće: moraš pratiti da nisu slućajno gljivice, npr tvoje bradavice roze, svrbe te, dječja usta bijela ali ne od mlijeka...,
ako je soor onda dijete boli dok guta pa odbija.

Dojili ne dojili svi se borimo sa istim stvarima, dojili ne dojili dijete će ponekad odbijati, plakati itd.

Sad ti pokušaj to shvatiti i pokušaj si dati snage da idete dalje.
Našu podršku imaš, pokušaj dojiti npr hodajući sa djetetom na rukama, pokušaj mijenjati položaje,
pokušaj dojiti uz glasniju muziku, pokušaj dojiti sama bez muža, pokušaj se opustiti da se dijete opusti.
Sve pokušaj prije nego odustaneš.

Ne zaboravi na: skokove u razvoju, soor, nervozu... sve je to normalno.

Vjeruj mi, ja sam se borila sa djecom od 2,3,4 mjeseca sa štrajkom dojenja do cca 8 mjeseca djetetovog života,
bila je to borba, ali uspjeli smo i tek sa 8 mjeseci počeli dojiti u miru i uživati u dojenju.

----------


## nataša

joj, hvala vam cure na riječima vašim....borba je bila velika večeras!! no nekako sam ju uspjela pridobit ponovo na sisanje, uz šeširić naravno. mislim da je ipak u pitanju bol, tj. grčevi..ne znam.. no ono nevjerovatno je to da sam nakon sisanja, za zadovoljstvo muža, koji je puhao cijelo vrijeme misleći kako ju mučim umjesto da joj dam AD, napravila sam punu dozu AD, tj. 120 ml i ona je vrlo malo htjela, pojela nekih 30, na silu skoro te je njegov zaključak bio da je ZABORAVILA JEST NA FLAŠICU!!!  Danas popodne je jela, moje izdojeno, ali do večeras je zaboravila, jer ju nije htjela onako pravo! zamislite, njemu je prije palo na pamet da je zaboravila jest na flašicu nego da se diejte najelo na mojoj sisi!!!!!!!!!!!!! jel sad uviđate sad moju borbu s vjetrenjačama?! 
on je inače predivan otac, mogu računat uvijek na njega, no za ovo nemam riječi!
sutra krećemo ponovo u borbu, a sad se idem izdajat kako bi potakla što veću proizvodnju jer kad sam se probala izdojit za probu izdojila sam 125 iz obje sise, znam da tu ima još, ali ipak mislim da je malo jer ona kad jede dohranu pojede 120.

----------


## oka

Probaj se više opustiti, a manje bdijeti nad mililitrima, ako ima dovoljno mokrih i kakanih pelena od tvojeg
mlijeka nemoj dodavati, beba automatikom sisa, ne znači da je gladna.
Umjesto da si joj sad dala AD ona bi se prije probudila i tražila cicu, ili joj ponudiš u polusnu, a ti se ne bi trebala izdajati.
Probaj po noći ponuditi cicu bez šeširića. 

Ako se bojiš da ne pocica dovoljno u jednom hranjenju nudi joj češće. a po noći pokušaj bez Ad.

Znaš što je moj MM radio kad nisam pojma imala o skoku u razvoju i nacicavanju i navlačenju mlijeka,
odnosno kad se polako uspostavila ponuda i potražnja pa nije više bilo u izobilju?

Ja u panici i stresu i otpust mlijeka šteka, a on iznad mene sa toplom vrečicom vode(oprez) na mojoj cici tako
da se potakne otpust mlijeka, a ja molim Boga na nahrani dijete, i uspjelo je  :Smile:  
Istuširaj se prije svakog dojenja odnosno dok možeš da se opustiš.

pokušavam ti dočarati da nam je većini bilo bajno  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Probaj se više opustiti, a manje bdijeti nad mililitrima, ako ima dovoljno mokrih i kakanih pelena od tvojeg
> mlijeka nemoj dodavati, beba automatikom sisa, ne znači da je gladna.
> Umjesto da si joj sad dala AD ona bi se prije probudila i tražila cicu, ili joj ponudiš u polusnu, a ti se ne bi trebala izdajati.
> Probaj po noći ponuditi cicu bez šeširića. 
> 
> Ako se bojiš da ne pocica dovoljno u jednom hranjenju nudi joj češće. a po noći pokušaj bez Ad.
> 
> Znaš što je moj MM radio kad nisam pojma imala o skoku u razvoju i nacicavanju i navlačenju mlijeka,
> odnosno kad se polako uspostavila ponuda i potražnja pa nije više bilo u izobilju?
> ...


 muž ti je pomogao u sisanju...očito mu ej bilo stalo da sisate..joj, ne znam..nadam se da ću uspjeti .... :Unsure:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> zamislite, njemu je prije palo na pamet da je zaboravila jest na flašicu nego da se diejte najelo na mojoj sisi!!!!!!!!!!!!! jel sad uviđate sad moju borbu s vjetrenjačama?! on je inače predivan otac, mogu računat uvijek na njega, no za ovo nemam riječi!


uffff,ovo budi neke uspomene...samo sam dosla  :Love:   been there....

----------


## oka

Sad sam tek  pročitalai tvoje postove:
Mažeš čime bradavice? Preporučila bih ti Purelan, najbolji je i ne treba ispiranje.
Vjerujem da izdajalica oštećuje dodatno bradavice, ali maži.

Daj pokušaj polako makivati šeširiće po noći, primi cicu-bradavicu sa palcem i kažiprstom i doslovce potegni prema naprijed.
Pomazi po djetetovim usnama tako da dijete automatski otvori usta, a ti još tako drži cicu i sa drugom rukom
u trenutku kad dijete otvori usta glavicu prištekaj na izvučenu(sa tvojim prstima) bradavicu.
To je meni tako sestra u bolnici napravila kad sam ja to nježno i bezuspješno namještala, ona primila, nategnula,
hop čvrsto bebu prištekala i to je bilo to.
Dijete neka prije toga bude na boku skroz priljubljeno uz tebe koja si isto na boku i neka osjeti tvoju odlučnost i čvrst zagrljaj.
Ako uspiješ po noći imat ćeš bolje samopouzdanje po danu.
I svakako noćima dojite umjesto Ad-a.

----------


## oka

> muž ti je pomogao u sisanju...očito mu ej bilo stalo da sisate..joj, ne znam..nadam se da ću uspjeti ....


On je šutio i mene pratio, bio je zbunjen, ali mi nije odmagao, nije on znao ništa o tome,
a nisam niti ja onda još znala za Rode  :Smile:

----------


## oka

I moraš znati da je dijete sigurno zbunjeno od šeširića, flašica, 
ali nemoj još prestati vjerovati, nemoj biti tužna kad ne uspijete, budi snažnija,
daj mu priliku prvo da se mazi sa cicom, da spava na njoj,  da ju upozna, njen miris i mekoću,
jer cica osim za hranu služi za maženje.
Pokušajte se utopliti pa provoditi malo vrijeme kožu na kožu...ali se nemojte prehladiti.

opustite se malo po malo, možda stvari krenu na bolje  :Heart:

----------


## fingertips

Potpisujem Oku!

----------


## oka

Nataša, kakav god ishod bio piši, lakše će ti biti  :Heart: , 
ja sam te samo pokušala ohrabriti  :Love:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, kakav god ishod bio piši, lakše će ti biti , 
> ja sam te samo pokušala ohrabriti


dakle, kakav dan!!!!
od jutra šizi i neće sisu, ja poludila! stavi šeširić, padne, opet, divlja, šizi, šeširić, padne , šizi...ma strava!!!!!!!!!!!!  izdojim ćaskom 135 ml i pojede ona to, napuca se..poppodne opet ista stvar! šizika! u jednom momentu moj muž( koji se okrenuo za 180 stupnjeva vezano za dojenje :Very Happy: *minah* ) kaže de probaj bez šeširića! i ja probam!!!!!   nastavila se šiza jednakom mjerom, ali bez šeširića! :Very Happy:  dakle, to je step one!
više se ne vraćam na njih!
 e sad, molim pomoć: nisam sigurna da hvata bradavicu ispravno, kao da joj donja usnica niej onako kako treba, valda zbog toga jer povremeno , tj. jednom dnevno pije iz flašice. no, nakon što je bila nekih 2-3 sata na sisi, ja jadna isfrustrirana, ona živčana isto napravaim joj AD , već na rubu živaca, pa mislim nek se najede konačno danas i ona pojede jedva 40 ml! inače jede 130!  ja u čudu! pretpostavljam da se najela ipak na sisi, zar ne?! šta mislite??iako mislim da hvat nije dobar, al kad krene vući, vuče dobro.... pa pojela bi da je gladna još AD...i eno je sad sva zadovoljna ! 
šta mislite? 
prvo što sam sretna što više nikad neću stavit one šeširiće..a drugo izgleda da sisa i bez njih!
inače, sa šeširićima imala je samo jednu dohranu dnevno, stolica normalna, piškenje normalno, ona vesela i dobra....
evo sad sam se raspisala , pa mi recite šta mislite  
Joj , šta bih ja bez vas tu!?!?!?

----------


## oka

Čestitam na dojenju!  :Heart: 
Čestitam na potpori muža! :Very Happy: 




> al kad krene vući, vuče dobro


1. Prvo me zanima da li ti osjetiš otpust svog mlijeka?
2. Bravo za malenu da vuče, ali me zanima da li ti čuješ da ona guta? Vidiš one ritmičke pokrete vilice i male pomake ušiju kod gutanja?
3. Da li čuješ još kakve zvukove dok dojite, coktanje, pucktanje?
4. Kako ste sa dojenjem po noći?
5. Koliko ima mokrih i kakanih pelena?

----------


## Jelena2

Pozz svima, v

----------


## nataša

> Čestitam na dojenju! 
> Čestitam na potpori muža!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Prvo me zanima da li ti osjetiš otpust svog mlijeka?
> 2. Bravo za malenu da vuče, ali me zanima da li ti čuješ da ona guta? Vidiš one ritmičke pokrete vilice i male pomake ušiju kod gutanja?
> 3. Da li čuješ još kakve zvukove dok dojite, coktanje, pucktanje?
> 4. Kako ste sa dojenjem po noći?
> 5. Koliko ima mokrih i kakanih pelena?


  ma danas je strašno! uopće neće sisu! sisala je samo jednom danas, nekih 15 minuta, evo sad se cijelo veče urla!!!! sad sam joj napravila ono shit od dohrane i jede ko luda! toliko sam jadna....... pa moram joj dat jesti, a ne stignem izdojit jer bukvalno urla!
Ne znam, baš sam bila puna elana...SOS ne mogu uopće dobit! strašno......  sad jede više obroka na flašicu nego kad sam imala šeširiće...ma užas

----------


## Mimah

Pokušavaj i dalje dobiti SOS, a u međuvremenu se izdajaj da ti se ne smanji previše količina mlijeka koje ti tijelo stvara.

Moguće je da se malena navikla na bočicu pa odbija sisu jer joj sporije ide, možda osjeća tvoju nervozu pa je i ona nervozna. Mislim da bi ti bilo korisno porazgovarati sa savjetnicama. Nemoj gubiti glavu, sve je ok. Neke žene uopće ne doje neko vrijeme pa uspiju vratiti djete na dojku. Treba strpljivosti i upornosti. Pomalo. Drži se!  :Love:

----------


## nataša

cure moje, ja bih da prijavim: prestali izdajati, prestali korsitit šeširiće, prestali dohranjivat!! samo sisamo, svaka dva sata, noću i duže!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NAJSRETNIJA SAM NA SVIJETU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hvala vam svima na velikoj podršci i pomoći!!

----------


## fingertips

> cure moje, ja bih da prijavim: prestali izdajati, prestali korsitit šeširiće, prestali dohranjivat!! samo sisamo, svaka dva sata, noću i duže!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NAJSRETNIJA SAM NA SVIJETU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hvala vam svima na velikoj podršci i pomoći!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Vidiš da se može!!!!!! Samo taka nastavi i uživajte! ljubim vas  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

bravo, bravo! uzivajte <3

----------


## Mimah

Divno, nataša!  :Klap: 

Pelenice uredno puni? Opće stanje?

----------


## nataša

> Divno, nataša! 
> 
> Pelenice uredno puni? Opće stanje?


da, piški i kaka super! probava je joj je bolja nego dok sam kombinirala AD. Danas je u 15 minuta suknila toliko da nije gladna tri sata kasnije! jedino me brine mlijeko, ne posisa do kraja sisu, bojim se da se ne smanji proizvodnja. da malo izdojim nakon sisanja?

----------


## oka

Nataša čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Dok se ne javi savjetnica, uvjek sa kojom cicom završiš sa tom počni sljedeći podoj, pokušaj zapamtiti  :Smile: 
I dok ti dođe crv sumnje sjeti se: cicu nise prazne vrečice, one se nikad ne mogu isprazniti do kraja, 
svake sekunde se mlijeko stvara, proizvodnja ne prestaje, što više cica više se stvara, ako ti posumnjaš u količinu znaj da ako cica na 'prazno' šalje znakove da se proizvodnja poveća i kad se najmanje nadaš u tom nacicavanju samo poteče najednom. 

I to ti je ono najmasnije mlijeko, moja se nacicavala i dobivala bombastično na težini.

I na kraju je kod mene ispalo da mi je dijete kad sam mislila da nemam dovoljno mlijeka ustvari dobilo odlično na kilaži dok sam ja gubila živce jer ne teče u potocima.

----------


## XENA

Pozdrav Nataša!
Evo ja mama dojilja po drugi put! 
Ako je beba isključivo na dojci i dojiš na zahtjev proizvodnja se sigurno neće smanjiti. Bebica si sama "navlaći" koliko joj treba.
Moja beba ima dva mjeseca, u prosjeku preko dana jeda svaka dva sata , sisa naizmjence jednu pa drugu dojku , nakon podoja kada stisnem dojku mi uvijek izađe mlijeka.
Ne brigaj , pusti prirodi da odrađuje svoje i uživaj u dojenju!

----------


## Kosjenka

> cure moje, ja bih da prijavim: prestali izdajati, prestali korsitit šeširiće, prestali dohranjivat!! samo sisamo, svaka dva sata, noću i duže!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NAJSRETNIJA SAM NA SVIJETU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hvala vam svima na velikoj podršci i pomoći!!


bravo Nataša!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Čestitam na upornosti od srca!

----------


## palčica

bravo nataša!  :Very Happy:

----------


## deni123

bravo, nataša! svaka čast na upornosti! čestitaj sama sebi!

----------


## Mimah

Ako malena doji na zahtjev (a doji) i dovoljno joj je, nema potrebe za izdajanjem. Uživajte sad!  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

joj, hvala vam, cure još jednom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
toliko sam se trudila, toliko se borila sa svim što sam navela, i uz to negodovanje muža koji je protiv dojenja jer ne zna koliko beba pojede  i bez njegove podrške jer je skroz mislio da je beba gladna,  kad god plače on misli da je gladna, tako da stvarno mislim da je ovo veliki moj uspjeh !! dojenje je predivno, tako sam to htjela, naročito jer nisam prvo dijete dojila, bila je nedonošće i sto problema.....
mislim da pobijedit šeširiće, dohranu i korištenje flašice punih mjesec dana, odmjeravanje muža jel dovoljno jela il nije, krvave ragade i ostalo, mnoge ste upoznate, je stvarno veliki uspjeh! no ustrajala sam!!
dobro da ste mi večeras pisale, večeras je curka jako nervozna, šizila je na sisi, divljala,         vukla, pljuvala ju..ma......užas..odmah sam posumnjala u sebe  pitajući se ima li dovoljno mlijeka, trebam li pravit dohranu!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????  no davala sam joj dok nije se malo smirila i eno je sad veselo gleda u svoje medvjediće iznad glave! sike su mi mekane..al valda tako treba, no jutros su bile baš tvrde, kako je ona krenila vući unazad dva dana baš se nešto nakupilo mlijeka i otvrdnile, ali kao da ih je danas ispraznila, pa sam se zabrinila... no , utješile ste me...šta bih ja bez vas!

pazite li na prehranu?

----------


## marija1411

> Pokušavaj i dalje dobiti SOS, a u međuvremenu se izdajaj da ti se ne smanji previše količina mlijeka koje ti tijelo stvara.
> 
> Moguće je da se malena navikla na bočicu pa odbija sisu jer joj sporije ide, možda osjeća tvoju nervozu pa je i ona nervozna. Mislim da bi ti bilo korisno porazgovarati sa savjetnicama. Nemoj gubiti glavu, sve je ok. Neke žene uopće ne doje neko vrijeme pa uspiju vratiti djete na dojku. Treba strpljivosti i upornosti. Pomalo. Drži se!


Moj maleni je rođen prija termina pa smo bili razdvoeni 5 dana, u međuvremenu se naviknuo na bočicu. Mljeko je u došlo i izdajala sam neke male količine,i sad kad bi rado da izbacimo bocu malecki ne želi dojiti. Evo našla sam odgovor na svoje pitanje;Treba strpljivost i upornost. :starac:  Kao i inače u životu.  :gaah:

----------


## Jadranka

Bravo Nataša!

----------


## Mimah

> Moj maleni je rođen prija termina pa smo bili razdvoeni 5 dana, u međuvremenu se naviknuo na bočicu. Mljeko je u došlo i izdajala sam neke male količine,i sad kad bi rado da izbacimo bocu malecki ne želi dojiti. Evo našla sam odgovor na svoje pitanje;Treba strpljivost i upornost. Kao i inače u životu.


 :Smile: 

Pokušajte se maziti u mirnoj, pomalo zamračenoj prostoriji. Razodjenite se i pokrijte, ostvarite kontakt koža na kožu. Ne očekuj da će odmah skočiti na dojku, dozvoli mu da te mazi, miriše, mazi i ti njega. Povremeno pokušaj ponuditi dojku, ako neće, nema veze, nastavite se maziti. Uživajte u tim trenucima, a ti uporno i smireno nudi dojku.

Pije li maleni tvoje izdojeno mlijeko ili AD?

----------


## marija1411

Uspjem izdojiti na dan jedva dvije bočice po 70,80ml a kad ga prinesem dojci nema šanse okrene glavu i plače.

----------


## Mimah

Pokušaj ga onda polako privoljeti na dojku, a onda, ako želiš, možemo polako povećati količinu tvog mlijeka, a smanjivati AD.

----------


## nataša

> Pokušaj ga onda polako privoljeti na dojku, a onda, ako želiš, možemo polako povećati količinu tvog mlijeka, a smanjivati AD.


*mimah*, kako povecati količinu mlijeka? kako dolazi večer imam osjecaj da nam fali, ujutro su mi grudi pune,ali navečer su skroz prazne..znam da ima , alui moja beba živčani kao da nema dost, sisa cca svaka 2,5 sata

----------


## Mimah

To je uobičajeno, navečer zaista ima nešto manje mlijeka. Povećati količinu se može češćim dojenjem, što više siše, više tijelo proizvodi. Pokušaj pred kraj podoja raditi kompresije- 'tjeraj' rukom mlijeko od pazuha prema bradavici da si sigurna da i masnije mlijeko popije.

Navačer bebice i budu nervoznije općenito, zna biti izazovno. Možda bi vam pomoglo i kad bi je predvečer češće dojila, prije nego traži. Ili se nosajte, ako misliš da nije gladna. Dogovorite se.   :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

I da, to što su ujutro punije grudi, to znači da mlijeka ima previše, u mekim grudima ga je taman. Ništa po tom pitanju ne treba poduzimati (ako ne dolazi do začepljenja kanalića ili sl.) Znam da je ljepše osjećati punoću, sigurna si da je mlijeko tu, ali i kad djeluju prazno, one to nisu!  :Smile:

----------


## XENA

* nataša* mekane sike su pokazatelj da je uspješno uspostavljena ponuda i potražnja

----------


## nataša

stolica joj je dosta česta i vodenasta, jel to normalno il je gladna il šta?  joj, skroz neke nedoumice....   čujem kak joj "kuva" u crijevima

----------


## oka

Ima stolicu, česta je, NE nije gladna!
Mokre pelene i česte stolice znak su da dijete dobiva dovoljno, da su pelene ponekad suhe, da stolice nema e to bi bio znak za alarm.
Ajde izbroji koliko ima dnevno stolica i kako su mokre pelene, jesu jako? ako su ti odgovori na ova pitanja dobri nemaš razloga za brigu.

A popodnevne i večernje nervoze su ti toliko stalne kod djece da ti se o tome na veliko piše ovdje na forumu.
Moja  cura je počela od pola pet popodne i oko 22h je jedva zaspala.
Rješenje je bilo puštanje glazbe, paljenje nape  :Smile: , rano kupanje i uspavljivanje čak ponekad oko 19h , samo da pokušam skratiti te nervoze i ponekad je uspjelo.
Pokušaj se istuširati i opustiti poslijepodne pogotovo prije uspavljivanja da vruća voda pripomogne kod otpusta mlijeka.

----------


## XENA

I ja često čujem kako mojoj bebici "kuva" u crijevima, to je normalno.
Kod dojenih beba nema pravila što se tiće stolice, mogu je imati svaki dan, više puta dnevno ili ne imati po 2,3 dana.
Stolica treba biti zrnasta ,zlatno žute boje ,što se tiće konzistencije ona je zapravo "proljevasta" nekad gušća, nekad rijeđa.
Nisam sigurna ali mislim da bebe na AD imaju tvrđe stolice, ako te to buni.
Najvjerovatnije to znaš ali za zelenu stolicu kažu da je stolica gladi.

----------


## martinaP

> Ima stolicu, česta je, NE nije gladna!
> Mokre pelene i česte stolice znak su da dijete dobiva dovoljno, da su pelene ponekad suhe, da stolice nema e to bi bio znak za alarm.
> Ajde izbroji koliko ima dnevno stolica i kako su mokre pelene, jesu jako? ako su ti odgovori na ova pitanja dobri nemaš razloga za brigu.
> 
> A popodnevne i večernje nervoze su ti toliko stalne kod djece da ti se o tome na veliko piše ovdje na forumu.
> Moja  cura je počela od pola pet popodne i oko 22h je jedva zaspala.
> Rješenje je bilo puštanje glazbe, paljenje nape , rano kupanje i uspavljivanje čak ponekad oko 19h , samo da pokušam skratiti te nervoze i ponekad je uspjelo.
> Pokušaj se istuširati i opustiti poslijepodne pogotovo prije uspavljivanja da vruća voda pripomogne kod otpusta mlijeka.


x 

Moj prvi je plakao od 17 do 21, druga od 19 do 23. Sigurno nisu bili gladni, samo nervozni (i ja skupa s njima  :Grin: ).

----------


## marija1411

Nismo odustali od dojenja jutros smo pokušali i "ide" :Very Happy:  , sad koliko dobro ide za početak valjda i nije važno nek se bar navikne. Poslje je pojeo bocu. Jedino što me zabrinjava stolica, do sad je uvjek imao stolicu nekad i triput na dan a jučer samo mokra pelena.*
XENA* je li to ok da jedan dan izostane, vidim da je kod dojenja ok ali mi još ne dojimo samo pomalo izdajamo.

----------


## oka

> x 
> Sigurno nisu bili gladni, samo nervozni (i ja skupa s njima ).


Eh da nam je ova pamet u ono vrijeme, sigurna sam da bih izbjegla sijede vlasi. :Grin: 




> Najvjerovatnije to znaš ali za zelenu stolicu kažu da je stolica gladi.


Točno je da 'kažu', ali to nije točno, moja je imala floroscentu stolicu i dobila bombastično na kilaži.

Nataša nemoj se još i sa bojom stolice zamarati, najvažnije je da ima stolicu.

----------


## Mimah

> Nismo odustali od dojenja jutros smo pokušali i "ide" , sad koliko dobro ide za početak valjda i nije važno nek se bar navikne. Poslje je pojeo bocu. Jedino što me zabrinjava stolica, do sad je uvjek imao stolicu nekad i triput na dan a jučer samo mokra pelena.*
> XENA* je li to ok da jedan dan izostane, vidim da je kod dojenja ok ali mi još ne dojimo samo pomalo izdajamo.


Koliko je staro dijete?

----------


## fingertips

Marija,nebi se puno brinula oko kakanja, moj kaka svaki drugi dan, jednom ili dvaput obilnooo, ja sam sretna sto je tako jer prvih 25dana kakao je jednom tjedno,ako I toliko! Kaze pedica da je to sve ok dok on uredno dobiva na tezini!

----------


## marija1411

14 dana

----------


## martinaP

> Eh da nam je ova pamet u ono vrijeme, sigurna sam da bih izbjegla sijede vlasi.


Ajme,* oka*, ja sam ti bila (i ostala) štreber. Ja sam svu teoriju savladala u prvoj trudnoći, znala sam ja da smo samo nervozni, ali ne sjećam se da mi je zato bilo nešto lakše  :Laughing: .

----------


## Mimah

Prvih 6 tjedana bi dojeno dijete trebalo imati 3-4 pokakane i 5-6 mokrih pelena dnevno. Ne trebaju biti obilno pokakane, prljave u promjeru kovanice od 5 kuna. Moguća su i odstupanja, naravno, ali ako dijete ne piški i kaka redovito, to može biti pokazatelj da ne dobija dovoljno mlijeka. Kasnije je normalno da ne kakaju i do 14 dana i to je uredu, ako nema nikakvih znakova da im to smeta. Ovo se odnosi na isključivo dojenu djecu, ali mislim i da djeca na AD-u trebaju redovito kakati.

Ima li plinove, čini li ti se da mu smeta, da ga boli trbuščić?

----------


## fingertips

A mimah draga, što onda da mislim o svom bebaču? Pedica i patronažna kažu da je sve u redu s njim, da je moje mlijeko dovoljno probavljivo, da nema zaostataka u crijevima pa da nema šta ni kakati. Svaka pelena mu je obilno popiškena, a on je tek s punih mjesec dana počeo kakati svaka 2 dana, dotad je imao zaostatke i po 7-8 dana. On prdi, jako puno, no to ga ne smeta, mirno i sretno dijete. Dobiva uredno na težini, rodio se sa 3300g,pušteni iz rodilišta sa 2940, jučer vagan, ima 4400g. 
Valjda je on u tom dopuštenom odstupanju  :Smile:

----------


## oka

Moja cura je punila pelene i nije imala stolicu 15 dana.
Prvi mjesec 1,300 dobila, drugi isto preko kilu.
Ne moram reći kako mi je bili tih 15 dana (možda pokoju u tom periodu), jedino mi nije jasno zašto nisam išla pedijatru zbog toga, to mi nikad neće biti jasno, znam samo da sam bila kao u nekoj drugoj dimenziji.

----------


## Mimah

Valjda.  :Smile:  Mokre i prljave pelene su pokazatelj da dijete dobiva dovoljno mlijeka, što je osobito važno u početku i kad majka nema vagu da mjeri prirast na težini. Ako ste vi lijepo dobijali, pedijatrica zadovoljna, dijete zadovoljno i mi smo!

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam mahnito trcala pedijatrici kad je proslo 7 Dana, ko blesava sam utrcala U ambulantu, uvjerena da nesto nije U redu s njim, a kad Ono mekan trbuh, sve super! Tako da je stvarno od bebe do bebe  :Smile:

----------


## marija1411

> Prvih 6 tjedana bi dojeno dijete trebalo imati 3-4 pokakane i 5-6 mokrih pelena dnevno. Ne trebaju biti obilno pokakane, prljave u promjeru kovanice od 5 kuna. Moguća su i odstupanja, naravno, ali ako dijete ne piški i kaka redovito, to može biti pokazatelj da ne dobija dovoljno mlijeka. Kasnije je normalno da ne kakaju i do 14 dana i to je uredu, ako nema nikakvih znakova da im to smeta. Ovo se odnosi na isključivo dojenu djecu, ali mislim i da djeca na AD-u trebaju redovito kakati.
> 
> Ima li plinove, čini li ti se da mu smeta, da ga boli trbuščić?


Zadnja dva dana plinove, grčeve užas. Danas smo mu kupili drugu hranu a ako to ne pomogne idemo pedijatru.

----------


## marija1411

> Ja sam mahnito trcala pedijatrici kad je proslo 7 Dana, ko blesava sam utrcala U ambulantu, uvjerena da nesto nije U redu s njim, a kad Ono mekan trbuh, sve super! Tako da je stvarno od bebe do bebe


 :Grin:  Kakvi smo mi tek izgledali kad su nas pustili sedmi dan i mi se vratimo poslje podne jer bebica nije ništa htjela jest. Mada je Dr rekao bolje i uzalud doći nego jednom prekasno.

----------


## mishekica

Razmišljam da otvorim novu temu i da nadugačko i naširoko ispričam svoju priču o dojenju (nije nešto posebno dramatična, niti ima neke herojske i epske momente, ali je bilo uspona i padova, kriznih trenutaka i osobnog rasta). No, lijena sam tipkati. Zato ću reći samo par stvari.

HVALA ovom forumu i udruzi Roda! Da nije vas, tko zna što bi moja Mini sad jela. Na moju veliku žalost (i čuđenje, da budem iskrena), Hrvati i dalje PUNO PREMALO znaju o dojenju. Gotovo da nema osobe (ženske!!) s kojom sam se susrela u zadnjih godinu dana, a da nije spomenula "preslabo mlijeko", "nije imala mlijeka", "nije mogla dojiti", "voda / čaj / AD / keksi ( :shock: )", "svaka tri sata", "AD navečer da bolje spava"... Užas, užas, užas!!!
I svi se čude kako SAMO dojim (bez vode i čajeka  :Rolling Eyes: ) i kako dojim svako malo i kako Mini jede po 5 minuta... I da, evidentno je gladna, a ja sam glupača koja ne kuži da joj je mlijeko preslabo. Btw, Mini dobiva kilu mjesečno.  :Smile: 

Kad dojim u javnosti, ŽENE me šokirano gledaju pa onda moja mama (obično je sa mnom) bude pasivno-agresivna pa komentira kako se nitko ne bi zgražao da izvadim bočicu...  :Smile: 

I tako... Ima toga još.

Htjedoh reći - pred svima nama je još jako dugi put da ljudima osvijestimo ono što je prirodno i što bi svi trebali znati.  :Sad:

----------


## nataša

jedno prođe, drugo dođe..stvarno gomila uspona i padova! ja sam u svom najvećem usponu, naravno, naglo  pala! nakon što smo uspjeli uvest samo sisanje juče neočekivano krenilo *naveče užasna nervoza kod bebe,* cijeli dan je sisala lijepo, no naveče kako krene, krene naglo gutat, guta ko mahnita nekih 5 minuta i onda krene šiza! plakanje, pljuvanje sise, *izvijanje*, kao da ju nešto boli, onako kao da ju nešto žiga i tako! *ne znam jel to znak da joj je dosta sisanja il nema dosta mlijeka il šta*? sve završi da nekako prihvati dudu i zaspe umorna! jel se mogla najest za tih 5 minuta, ma sumnjam..i da bi sve bilo ljepše ujutro stolica sluzava!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ja u šoku? šta to znači?? upomoć!
nikad nisam dojila, ne znam šta je normlano , a šta nije! juče sam dosta slabo jela, jel moguće da niej imala dosta mlijeka pa da je zato naveče šizila?
no evo večeras opet, živčanjnje!
 ukupno je imala 4 stolice danas, *eksplozivne, jedna jako sluzava, ostale puno manje, vodenaste*...  ma ja sam navikla na stolicu od (kršitelj koda)a..ovo sve mi je novo..
pišem zbrda zdola..al molim vas, osvrnite se na sve!
 hvala

----------


## oka

možda vas muči ovo http://www.roda.hr/article/read/prej...stanja-mlijeka
pa ovo http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1879

sve je to normalno ne moraš se brinuti da nemate mlijeka ako puni pelene redovito.

Kod dojene djece je stolica apsolutno svakakva, ako se buša napuni zrakom od plača ili hlapljivog sisanja dijetetu je to bolno i onda plače, a i taj zrak mijenja i boju stolice, kao i to prvo rijeđe mlijeko.

 masirajte malo bušicu, diži dijete na podrigavanje puno puta po podoju naročito kod ovakvih epizoda što si navela, a sad dok spava ponudi cicu maženjem po usnama možda automatski prime jer dok spavaju se lakše nose sa tim otpustom mlijeka.

Najvjerovatnije se radi o jakom otpustu mlijeka pa napravi kako piše u gornjem linku, izdoji mrvu ručno tek toliko da auerole omekane i kad krene otpust mlijeka nježno  prekini podoj i neka šprica mlijeko u ručnik, ja sam u tom trenutku to brzinski još ručno izdajala da ubrzam to da beba ne čeka predugo.

----------


## mishekica

> nakon što smo uspjeli uvest samo sisanje juče neočekivano krenilo *naveče užasna nervoza kod bebe,* cijeli dan je sisala lijepo, no naveče kako krene, krene naglo gutat, guta ko mahnita nekih 5 minuta i onda krene šiza! plakanje, pljuvanje sise, *izvijanje*, kao da ju nešto boli, onako kao da ju nešto žiga i tako! *ne znam jel to znak da joj je dosta sisanja il nema dosta mlijeka il šta*? sve završi da nekako prihvati dudu i zaspe umorna!


I kod nas ti je (bila) ovakva situacija pa sam bila preočajna, no mi smo našli rješenje. Možda će i vama pomoći.
Koliko je beba stara? Nisam čitala prijašnje postove.  :Smile: 

Dakle, ovako. Moja Mini ima problem sa smirivanjem, odn. ne zna se sama uspavati. To pogađa velik broj djece i ljudi su u stanju to pripisivati grčevima i koječemu (usput rečeno, najkorisnija literatura je Karp, Najsretnija beba u kvartu; mada se ne slažem sa svime što tvrdi). *Njima sisanje pomaže da se umire i zaspu.* No, kao što Oka kaže, ja stvarno imam prejak refleks otpuštanja mlijeka i nju to valjda još više naljuti i uznemiri pa se ponaša baš ovako kako si opisala. U početku sam se mučila, sumnjala u sve i svašta, gnjavila je da jede, plakala što neće... I tako.
No, onda sam nešto shvatila...
1. Ako je umotam onako kako Karp opisuje u svojoj knjizi, smiri se, počne sisati i zaspi bez problema.
2. Budući da to umatanje baš i ne volim, alternativa je da je nosim i dojim. Mini se smiri kad je držim na cici u položaju kolijevke, ali da ja pritom hodam, njišem se, plešem... Taj dio postaje malo problematičan jer ima više od 6 kg.  :Smile:  Tu je bitno jako je čvrsto držati jer se nekad iznenada počne otimati.
3. *NAJVAŽNIJE: Shvatila sam da je najbitnije smiriti je i uspavati. Kad konačno zaspi, ako je gladna, probudit će se vrlo brzo, za 15-20 minuta, posve smirena i opuštena. E onda ju takvu smirenu lijepo nahranim i spava 4-5-6 h u komadu, dok opet ne ogladni.
*
Koji god korak da odaberem (najčešće su 2 i 3 u kombinaciji), važno je umirivati je zvukom - šuškanje, pjevušenje... Ako je jako živčana, smirujemo je zvucima usisivača, nape, sušila za kosu... Djeluje.  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će ti nešto od ovoga pomoći i da nećeš odustati.

----------


## nataša

hvala vam puno na odgovrima! *oka*, onaj drugi link što si poslala je original naš scenarij! super da si mi to poslala, sad mi je lakše jer skroz brinem da nemam naveče dost mlijeka!  znači, sad imam argument za eksplozivnu stolicu, *vjerovatno odatle i sluz, jel tako, od naglog rada crijeva?
mishekica*, hvala na svajetima, pokušat ću tako..vjerujem da ću uspjeti! Beba je stara 6 tjedana
*
GLAVNA STVAR JE ISPRAZNITI SIKU DO KRAJA, KAKO BI DOŠLI DO ONOG MASNOG MLIJEKA, ZAR NE?
*

----------


## oka

Tako je, važno je da zapamtiš koju si cicu dala zadnju i tu daješ u sljedećem podoju i ako baš nešto 
kratko dijete pocica jer se naguta zraka pa eventualno plače, kasnije mu opet ponudi tu istu cicu ako nije 
dijete cicalo kak spada na toj cici.

Vidjet ćeš kad poraste da će ti to sve biti pod normalno.

----------


## mishekica

Mi se nismo mogle "do kraja" nacicati. Koliko god ona jela, mlijeka je uvijek bilo još i još i još... I onda se događalo da cijeli dan dajem jednu cicu jer nikako da dođemo do kraja, a druga hoće eksplodirati... E onda sam prestala s tom praksom i hranim je po osjećaju. Uostalom, dok ona ponovno odluči jesti, meni se opet ta ista cica napuni mlijekom pa ionako jede "prvo" mlijeko. Onda je fakat svejedno s koje će strane krenuti.
Rijetko kad mijenjam cice tijekom jednog podoja jer joj uvijek bude dosta iz jedne. Jede dosta brzo, energično vuče i brzo je gotova. Ispočetka sam mislila da to ništa ne valja i da je gladna (posebno kad je počela urlati predvečer  :Smile: ) te da se moram strogo držati svih pravila, no sad vidim da nije tako. Napreduje više nego dobro i dok god je tako, nećemo mijenjati režim.

----------


## oka

Mishekica, u početku bi bilo dobro da se pazi pa mijenjaju cice i nije svako dijete isto.

Niti ja sa svojom prvom nisam toliko marila, jer iskreno nisam do 1,5mjesec niti znala za to pa je ipak dobila 1,3 kg, ali se zato nagrčila i naplakala, a da ja nisam znala zašto.

A sa drugim sam pak brinula o tome radi manjeg dobivanja na kilaži.

Do daljnjega dok dijete malo ne poraste i dok se nauči nositi sa tim zrakom u bušici itd bolje da se koliko toliko pokuša spriječiti.

I kako god okreneš nije isto da li daš ovu ili onu cicu, jest da se stvori vodenastije mlijeko i u ovoj na pola pocicanoj cici, ali na toj ipak prije dođe do masnijeg mlijeka. 
Istina ova druga cica zna pucati, pa ju je potrebno izdojiti malo tek toliko da omekani i naravno da ako je tvrda ko kamen da ju ne čuvamo nego praznimo što prije!

----------


## mishekica

> I kako god okreneš nije isto da li daš ovu ili onu cicu, jest da se stvori vodenastije mlijeko i u ovoj na pola pocicanoj cici, ali na toj ipak prije dođe do masnijeg mlijeka.


Da, fakat.  :Smile:  Ma ne kažem ja da to ne treba raditi, nego da nama baš nije pasalo. Trenutno eksperimentiram s "block feedingom".  :neznam:

----------


## nataša

> Da, fakat.  Ma ne kažem ja da to ne treba raditi, nego da nama baš nije pasalo. Trenutno eksperimentiram s "block feedingom".


 šta je to?

ja sam danas uhvatila ritam ovako: jedna cica do kraja, ako joj fali, malo druge. sljedeće hranjenje počenmo sa onom starom i nastavimos drugom..i tako..vald je to ok.  danas je bila  stolica dva puta, kao manje sluzava, ali i dalje eksplozivna i vodenasta..a vald je to sve ok..ipak je to samo dojenje ..nema formule koja bi stvorila formasto govance :/

----------


## mishekica

To je Kaee objašnjavala na nekoj temi... Nudiš jednu cicu tijekom, recimo, 3 h, a onda sljedeća 3 h drugu.
...

Nakon okinih objašnjenja, danas sam opet pokušala forsirati da pocica jednu do kraja i fakat ne ide. Ima li to možda veze s mojim (pre)jakim refleksom otpuštanja mlijeka?  :Confused: 
Gnjavila sam tu jednu i gnjavila... a Mini sve nešto kilavi. Onda sam je prebacila na drugu (punu) pa je počela jesti kao sumanuta.  :neznam:

----------


## nataša

ja sam moju curu danas varala nekoliko puta....maknem ju s jedne sise koju je počela i kad krene gnjavit za drugu, jer u ovoj slabije ide, ja ju kao odmaknem, malo pomazim, par sekundi i ponovo vratim na istu....upalilo je, na minut dva, dovoljno..jer joj općenito ne treba dugo da se nasisa....  i danas je to funkcioniralo..... drugu dam samo malo, ako je baš frka, jer znam da će mi trebat za idući podoj..pa bolje da isisa ovo masno..

jutros sam se ustala sa ogromnim tvrdim sikama..ne znam zašto..jel moguće da je to naišlo naglo mlijeko il šta? inače su uglavnom ispuhane..no prije par dana bilo ono frka, kao da nije bilo dost, možda je sad navukla pa krenilo?!

----------


## oka

Cura raste pa si navuće više, čestitam na lijepom umirenju i produženju dojenja na jednoj, cici.
Tako se to radi, ne forsiraš već prema situaciji, bravo!

Tvoja je cura je vjerovatno imala skok u razvoju  vidi ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/skokovi-u-razvoju

----------


## nataša

> Cura raste pa si navuće više, čestitam na lijepom umirenju i produženju dojenja na jednoj, cici.
> Tako se to radi, ne forsiraš već prema situaciji, bravo!
> 
> Tvoja je cura je vjerovatno imala skok u razvoju  vidi ovdje
> http://www.roda.hr/article/read/skokovi-u-razvoju


   ma bravo za tebe za savjete koje daješ, svaka ti čast!  i na žurnim odgovorima!  vjerovatno ej to bilo to...pa si je sad navukla više, poptuno neobična situacija sa ogromnim tvrdim sikama ujutro, a dojenej istim tempom bilo..idem malo pročitat

----------


## oka

Drago mi je ako pomaže, tako ćeš i ti jednog dana, nakon puno mjeseci i godina dojenja te sa svojim iskustvom koje si eto sad počela sakupljati, pomoći nekome i bit ćeš sretna ako uspiješ!  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

jel moguće da sad, po najnovijem, imam soor! ? bradavice me bole za poludit, na početku dojenja strašno!!!, a povremeno oštra probadajuća bol, i vređa me i majica na njima. curka u ustima nema ništa..bar mi se tako čini, jezik i to....   moje bradavice su lagano roskaste, a kad se ukurte na vrhz kao da pobijele...imam rojazol kod kuće, šta da s njim radim? kako da ga upotrijebim?
 a bože, šta sve više me neće snać...

----------


## oka

Možda si već pročitala ali evo ti link ako nisi http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1509

Prema svim tvojim riječima to je soor, liječi se rojazolom nekoliko tjedana, u isto vrijeme se liječi mama i beba.
Ti mažeš bradavice, a dijetetu usta nakon podoja, piše točno na ovom linku.
Izbaci slatkiše iz svoje prehrane i bijeli kruh po mogućnosti. 
Osobno sam osim rojazol koristila i citrofit kapi. Ako utipkaš u google ili ovdje imaš puno o tome.
Obavezno luftaj cice čim više i mijenjaj često grudnjake ako ih sad nosiš, a iste bi trebalo kuhati na 60 ili 90.

Čim ćeš početi terapiju bit će ti lakše, ali moraš terapiju odraditi do kraja.

----------


## nataša

> Možda si već pročitala ali evo ti link ako nisi http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1509
> 
> Prema svim tvojim riječima to je soor, liječi se rojazolom nekoliko tjedana, u isto vrijeme se liječi mama i beba.
> Ti mažeš bradavice, a dijetetu usta nakon podoja, piše točno na ovom linku.
> Izbaci slatkiše iz svoje prehrane i bijeli kruh po mogućnosti. 
> Osobno sam osim rojazol koristila i citrofit kapi. Ako utipkaš u google ili ovdje imaš puno o tome.
> Obavezno luftaj cice čim više i mijenjaj često grudnjake ako ih sad nosiš, a iste bi trebalo kuhati na 60 ili 90.
> 
> Čim ćeš početi terapiju bit će ti lakše, ali moraš terapiju odraditi do kraja.


 hvala ti na odgovoru. imam citrofit kapi  kod kuće, pije ih  moja starija curka za imunitet, odlična stvar, a kako da ga primjenim u ovom slučaju?
idem čitat članak..piše valjda kako mazati bebi usta :Unsure:

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam svome mazala rojazol gel, I to tako da sam nasla najmanju zlicicu U kuci, na nju istisla malo gela I njemu U usta! Onda on to razmulja jezikom! Ugodnog je okusa, lipo mirise, ja bi to jela  :Laughing:   :freakzasirupesamja:

----------


## nataša

> Ja sam svome mazala rojazol gel, I to tako da sam nasla najmanju zlicicu U kuci, na nju istisla malo gela I njemu U usta! Onda on to razmulja jezikom! Ugodnog je okusa, lipo mirise, ja bi to jela   :freakzasirupesamja:


 pa nije loša ideja, jedino ako na taj način joj ne budem previše stavila u usta, nekako me strah, ipak je to kemija :Unsure: ..   koliko si stavila?

----------


## fingertips

Maze se tri puta dnevno, 1/4 zlicice. A gle nama je pomoglo,znam da je kemija, al protiv bolesti ne mogu drukcije, neznam!

----------


## nataša

> Maze se tri puta dnevno, 1/4 zlicice. A gle nama je pomoglo,znam da je kemija, al protiv bolesti ne mogu drukcije, neznam!


ma naravno, samo nisam znala koliko puta, patronažne mi nisu rekle...super , ono.... :Rolling Eyes:  
thnx

----------


## Jesen u meni

nataša, jako mi je drago da se sve okrenulo na dobro!
mi već dva tjedna dojimo bez šeširića. presretna sam da smo se riješili tog čuda.
i dalje se dohranjujemo zbog premale količine mlijeka (trudim se piti tekućinu, pijem čajeve za dojilje, izdajam, koristim tople obloge, masiram...a količina i dalje ostaje jednako otužna).
međutim, imam ragade koje jednostavno ne zacijeljuju dok dojimo tj. on kao da sve što i zacijeli nakvasi pa se opet otvore rane. 
teška srca sam odlučila napraviti pauzu od 2-3 dana dok malo ne zaraste. danas je drugi dan i već se vidi napredak te me puuuno manje bole bradavice. jako mi nedostaje dojenje i imam grižnju savjesti, iako vidim da je njemu dobro i dajem mu izdojeno mlijeko (i dalje je to max. 30 ml izdojeno iz obje zajedno  :Sad: ). mažem bradavice svojim mlijekom i purelanom.
malo me strah hoće li ponovno htjeti prihvatiti. i do sada je dobijao dohranu na bočicu, ali je prvo obavezno sisao.
imate li savjet koliko maksimalno mogu praviti tu pauzu, a da ima učinka tj. da ragade zarastu, a da on ne zaboravi sisati?
ne želim ponovno šeširiće, jer smo ih se jedva riješili.
sad kad opet počnemo s dojenjem, želim da pravilno prihvati. koliko sam do sada skužila on otvori dosta usta (ili mu ja pomognem povlačeći lagano bradu prstom); ponekad ne uspijem na vrijeme ugurati, jer on brzo počne zatvarati usta.
problem su i ravne bradavice. tj. ponekad se ukrute i malo ispupče, ali su mu tada prekratke, predebele i pretvrde i želi i može ih prihvatiti tek kad malo omekšaju i omlitave, onda mu ih prstima gurnem u usta. ponekad odmah izgura jezikom, a ponekad uhvati. bradavice i kad dobiju oblik tj. kad ih on izvuče sisanjem, ostanu takve svega par sekundi i onda omlitave. otvrdnu od leda ili pri tuširanju, ali onda ih ne prihvaća iz gore navedenih razloga.
problem je i način na koji je uhvati. valjda mu je previše mlitava i ispada pa on kad osjeti da je može uhvatiti, stisne čeljust (uglavnom to bude na areoli) i kao usrče. ne moram pričati da to jako boli kad imate ragade.
usna mu bude izvrnuta prema van. jezik ne vidim. dojka i areola su dosta velike i mekane pa nema šanse da sve uhvati (tek kad onako otvrdnu postanu dovoljno male i namreškane, ali njemu pretvrde), iako mi se čini da uhvati dio areole.
rijetko ga ispravljam, jer sam sretna da ikako uhvati (vjerujem da je ovo pogrešno, ali eto).
ponekad se sav zacrveni, počne cviliti/plakati i maše glavom unatrag dok mu je dojka još uvijek u ustima pa je rastegne kao žvaku. koliko sam skužila tada mu mlijeko prejako curi pa se teško nosi s tim. tada čujem da guta, inače rijetko. kad u žaru te borbe ispusti dojku, mlijeko ne štrca, nego ako je stisnem rukom, kužim da puno lakše i više izlazi nego inače. može li se ovo riješiti nekim položajem.
dojimo u ležećem i sjedećem položaju.
uspije napraviti vakum.
molim pomoć savjetom. hvala.

----------


## nataša

> nataša, jako mi je drago da se sve okrenulo na dobro!
> mi već dva tjedna dojimo bez šeširića. presretna sam da smo se riješili tog čuda.
> i dalje se dohranjujemo zbog premale količine mlijeka (trudim se piti tekućinu, pijem čajeve za dojilje, izdajam, koristim tople obloge, masiram...a količina i dalje ostaje jednako otužna).
> međutim, imam ragade koje jednostavno ne zacijeljuju dok dojimo tj. on kao da sve što i zacijeli nakvasi pa se opet otvore rane. 
> teška srca sam odlučila napraviti pauzu od 2-3 dana dok malo ne zaraste. danas je drugi dan i već se vidi napredak te me puuuno manje bole bradavice. jako mi nedostaje dojenje i imam grižnju savjesti, iako vidim da je njemu dobro i dajem mu izdojeno mlijeko (i dalje je to max. 30 ml izdojeno iz obje zajedno ). mažem bradavice svojim mlijekom i purelanom.
> malo me strah hoće li ponovno htjeti prihvatiti. i do sada je dobijao dohranu na bočicu, ali je prvo obavezno sisao.
> imate li savjet koliko maksimalno mogu praviti tu pauzu, a da ima učinka tj. da ragade zarastu, a da on ne zaboravi sisati?
> ne želim ponovno šeširiće, jer smo ih se jedva riješili.
> sad kad opet počnemo s dojenjem, želim da pravilno prihvati. koliko sam do sada skužila on otvori dosta usta (ili mu ja pomognem povlačeći lagano bradu prstom); ponekad ne uspijem na vrijeme ugurati, jer on brzo počne zatvarati usta.
> ...


  dakle, jeseni, sve, ali sve sam prošla, jednako tako!!!!
prvo, jako je dobro da si napravila pauzu da ti ragade zarastu, ja sam imala ragade strašne i radila sam pauzu tri puna dana na jednoj , i 4 na drugoj!!!!  nisam mogla zamislit dat joj u usta te ljute rane. lijevu bradavicu sam joj dala tek 4. dan, dok sam desnu ranije, ali preko šeširića( kakva  greška!!)  No, kako je pila te dane na flašicu , šeširiće je jedino htjela, gola bradavica nije dolazila u obzir, šeširić ju je podsjećao na flašicu, pa je tako htjela!  svo to vrijeme išla je i dohrana i  i sisanje preko šeširića. onda sam u jednom monetu odlučila skinit šeširiće pa pod cijenu da više uopće ne sisamo! tako je i bilo, no ona prihvatila!!! :Very Happy:  tako smo sisali dva dana, uz dohranu po noći dva puta. onda samo u jednom momenut nije htjela sisu, pisala sam baš tu, dva puna dana ni čut! te dane sam se izdajala i to sam odlučila imati dovoljno za svaki obrok! jednom sam izdajala 2,5 sata!!!! obično je trajalo sat i po da bih dobila 1120,130 ml koliko joj je bilopšotrebno... ali ja sam ti tako navukla dovoljno i ona je nakon dva dana htjela sisu, nekim čudom, ne znam šta joj bi, ali mislim da joj je zasmetao bijeli luk koji sam stavila u špinat.....    i onda je ona počela sisat, pa sam nekoliko dana se izdajala za noćno i tako imala ritam! sisanje preko dana i oko ponoći se izdojim za 2-3 ujutro... no do ujutro su mi sike bile tvrde, znači, morala sam češće ili izdajat ili dati sisati, ja odlučila na sisanje! i tako sam ti ja došla do samo sisanja, samo samo! NISAM NI SANJALA!! 5 TJEDANA BORBE,sa svim i svačim, 5 tjedana, i nakon 5 tjedana mi samo sisamo!!!!! :Very Happy: ona sad ima koliko joj treba, imala je i skok u razvoju, nasisavala se ta dva dana svako malo, osjetila sam da joj fali,  no navukla je i sad opet ima dovoljno!


*hvala MIMAH I OKA NAJVIŠE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I ostalima, naravmno*

 Jel trebam reći koliko puta sam bila na rubu odustajanja?! svako malo, i svaki put kad bi skoro odustala, nešto bi se promijenilo! to vrijeme kad nije htjela sisu ni blizu, svaki put prije nego joj dam izdojeno sam nudila sisu, i nikako! skoro sam odustala..i onda sam rekla sama sebi ponudit ću još jednom pa ako prihvati, dobro, a ako ne, ko  ga šiša, JA NE MOGU VIŠE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I eto čuda, tad je prihvatila!!! Bog nagradi uporne..
 ja se raspisala, ali morala sam.... vidim da ti je teško i da imaš volju, i samo stvarno treba bit uporna, nek ti nasisava, navući će on dovoljno!!!  jel imaš podršku muža?! ako imaš, to ti je pola posla, ja nisam imala.. a sad je sav sretan što sisamo! eh... :Rolling Eyes: 

želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## Jesen u meni

nataša, hvala na podršci. presretna sam što ovdje dijelimo iskustva. beskrajno je lakše kad nisi sam.
imam veliku podršku muža i obitelji i svi cijene što se cijeli dan i noć bavim hranjenjem. ponekad bi rekli da odustanem i da sam dala i sve od sebe i da se ne moram patiti, jer bi im bilo žao, ali bi i meni njima bilo drago što bih nastavila.
vodim se motom da se uvijek stigne odustati. kao i ti mislim "ma još ću ovaj put pa ću vidjeti za dalje". 

smiješni trenutci su kad sam se uspjela ispržiti toplim oblozima pa sam morala mazati kremu protiv opeklina te kad je muž poluozbiljno rekao da ne želi da dijete postane kanibal jer povuće moju krv (nije nikada jako povukao. 2-3 puta se u onome što bljucka vidio roskasti ili hrđasti trag).

neugodno mi je gnjaviti našu savjetnicu za dojenje, iako je stvarno super i pomogla nam je i oko sjedalice, ali razmišljam da je zamolim da dođe kad budemo opet pokušavali pa da vidi radimo li to dobro. bed mi je da ne bi opet nastale rane ako nastavimo raditi pogrešno pa da onda opet moram raditi pauzu. već mi i ovako strašno nedostaje dojenje i srce mi se cijepa kad vidim kako u snu sisa na prazno.

zaboravih još pitati o tome koliko ga dugo držati na dojci.
znam da se ne preporučuje ograničavanje podoja, ali su mi rekle i pedijatrica i patronažna da ga zbog ragada (i zbog toga što nemam dovoljno mlijeka pa ionako treba nadohranu) stavljam pri svakom podoju po 10-15 min na svaku dojku, tako da mozak stvori refleks i počne proizvoditi više mlijeka. ja sam ga nekad držala i po pola sata na svakoj. obično bi sam pustio, ali ne zato što bi se najeo nego npr. jer bi se unervozio ili zaspao. u tih pola sata bi imao npr. 4-5 naleta gore opisanog bacanja koje ja tumačim naglijim naletom mlijeka.
kad papa, onda mi bradavice budu kao jako raskvašene, na vrhu bude koža onako bijela i kao odignuta kao kad izađete iz kade. nekad na vrhu bude kao sirasta naslagica koja me podsjeća na blago žućkasto vrhnje. ne znam je li to gnoj (iako nemam ovako dojam da se gnoje ragade) ili on dok jede izbljuje sirić ili je to naslaga masnijeg mlijeka koje uspije povući.

i moje su bradavice roza-crvene na vrhu, kao da su upaljene. ginekologinja ih je pregledala i rekla što da radim za ragade i da nije ništa strašno i da se ne moram bojati hoće li to imati dugoročne posljedice kao što je rak, što je mene plašilo. malac je imao soor, ali smo ga brzo riješili. ginica je rekla da ga ja nemam i da on ne može prijeći na mene ako imam dobar imunitet. u to vrijeme kad ga je on imao smo koristili šeširiće pa sam se možda i zato izvukla. od pedijatrice smo dobili daktarin i to smo mu mazali prstom u usta direktno po jeziku, nepcu i obrazima. svidjelo mu se jer ima okus naranče pa je još dugo poslije slasno mljackao.

sorry što sam vas zatrpala s gomilom informacija i pitanja, ali puno mi se toga mota po glavi i pomaže svaki savjet.

----------


## mishekica

Jesen, nisam kompetentna za davati savjete, kao što bi ti neki ovdje s radošću potvrdili, pa neću ulaziti u dubioze oko stvari za koje nisam adekvatno educirana.
Mogu samo podijeliti svoje iskustvo.

Imali smo sličnu priču i kod nas se na kraju ispostavilo da Mini ima skraćen frenulum i da joj to radi sve probleme oko prihvaćanja dojke. Ja sam (vjerojatno) pogriješila što je nisam forsirala da nauči pravilno loviti, ali naprosto nisam imala srca. Jedva bi primila dojku i ja ju onda maknem da je namjestim kako treba. Onda opet. I opet. I opet. I onda ona odjednom više ne želi jer ju valjda živcira što je stalno popravljam. Dakle, mogla sam ili imati vrišteće i gladno dijete koje ću u konačnici isforsirati da uhvati kako treba (ili se onesvijesti od gladi) ili prihvatiti da siše pogrešno, ali barem JEDE. Ja sam odabrala ovo drugo. Možda nisam trebala i možda je pogrešno, ali bolje je i to nego da sam odustala od dojenja.
I onda se dogodilo čudo. Ne znam kako, ni kada, ali ona je odjednom naučila sama loviti kako treba (jadno dijete, mora se samo brinuti za sebe kad mati neće...). Uglavnom, sad smo u fazi da je samo primim u naručje, a ona obavi sve drugo (dakle, ne moram je ni približavati, ni ciljati... ništa). Naravno, ima dana kad je nervoznija pa me razvlači, grize, grebe... pa joj ne paše ova poza, pa ne paše ona... pa joj se ne da vući... ali sve to nekako svladamo i guramo dan po dan. U globalu - jede i napreduje, a mene više ne boli. osim kad grebe.

Ragade sam imala strašne, ali nisam pravila pauzu jer sam se bojala da više neće htjeti jesti. Malo sam štedila jednu po jednu bradavicu, ali mislim da nije bilo više od pola dana, dan. Mazala sam Melemom, ali samo povremeno. Mislim da je najvažnije to luftati, ali meni je bilo malo nezgodno hodati tako stalno po stanu jer je mlijeko išlo u potocima.

Količina mlijeka se povećava dojenjem ili izdajanjem. Ako beba odbija jesti, preostaje ti izdajanje. Međutim, nisam sigurna (savjetnice će to znati) pomaže li BILO KAKVO izdajanje ili trebaš paziti da bude pravilno i oponaša prirodno sisanje.

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Mishekice, hvala.
Imam električnu izdajalicu kojoj se mogu podesiti i jačina i brzina povlačenja. također radim prema uputama 7 min pa odmor, pa 5 min pa odmor pa 3 minute. znam da i izdajalice oštećuju bradavice, ali nekako me najviše boli kad povuče, a kasnije je ok. a i to mi je način da popravim količinu mlijeka. 

Bila nam je danas rodina savjetnica za dojenje i puno pomogla, a pogotovo psihički.
Kaže da hvat i nije loš i da će biti i bolji kad mališa malo naraste (jer su dojke i areole velike pa će moći više uhvatiti kad on bude veći).
Posavjetovala me i kako da smanjimo količinu AD kad budemo spremni. Plan mi se čini posve izvediv.
Najbitnije je sada da se ragade oporave, a na dobrom su putu, pa se bacamo punom parom na sikenje (danas smo malo počeli i još uvijek boli, ali super je što je on bez problema opet prihvatio i bio je tako zadovoljan - razmišljam da mu ipak dam bar 2-3 puta dnevno da siki sve dok se ne oporave, to ne bi trebalo jako ugroziti proces oporavka, a i on i ja bi bili zadovoljniji).

kupila sam lanolin u ljekarni kao repromaterijal pa ako nekom bude trebao, dobro je znati da je tako puuuno jeftiniji (usporedba - mini kremica markiranog lanolina od 7,5g je oko 60 kn, a ovaj lanolin od 100g je oko 30kn!)

----------


## mishekica

Meni je dragi išao u ljekarnu po čisti lanolin i žena mu je prodala neku njihovu smućkanu kremicu za guzu od lanolina.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nisam mu imala srca reći da nam to ne treba.  :Smile: 

Uglavnom, boljelo je strašno. Ni sama ne znam kako sam izdržala. Valjda zato što sam tvrdoglava.  :Grin:  Joj, kad se sjetim... Svaki put kad ona potegne, meni poteku suze.  :Sad:

----------


## mishekica

Imam jedno glupo pitanje...  :škartoc: 

Može li moja beba previše jesti? Da objasnim na što mislim - trudim se ne čekati da beba plače od gladi, već joj često nudim dojku. Onako, kad se meni učini da bi baš mogla jesti. Ili, jasno, kad ona nedvosmisleno traži.  :Smile:  Nekad prihvati, nekad ne. Zanima me je li moguće da ona počne jesti "iz običaja", odn. samo zato što joj nudim, a da uopće nije gladna.

Meni se to čini kao besmislica, ali opet... štajaznam...  :Unsure:

----------


## enchi

Dijete koje doji na zahtjev ne može previše jesti, niti biti predebelo. Kvaka je u tome što je dojka djetetu više od samo hrane, to im je po potrebi utjeha, pa zabava, pa maženje...
Radiš ispravno, opusti se!  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## marusha99

> Imam jedno glupo pitanje... 
> 
> Može li moja beba previše jesti? Da objasnim na što mislim - trudim se ne čekati da beba plače od gladi, već joj često nudim dojku. Onako, kad se meni učini da bi baš mogla jesti. Ili, jasno, kad ona nedvosmisleno traži.  Nekad prihvati, nekad ne. Zanima me je li moguće da ona počne jesti "iz običaja", odn. samo zato što joj nudim, a da uopće nije gladna.
> 
> Meni se to čini kao besmislica, ali opet... štajaznam...



Tako ja radim od kad je moja beba imala 2mj, da bih izbgejla plac/vristanje/nervozu sam joj nudila prije nego li bi uopce ona skontala da je gladna. Svi zadovoljni: ona-nije gladna, ja-nema nervoze.
I dan danas tako papamo (uz dohranu)

----------


## oka

> Imam jedno glupo pitanje... 
> 
> Može li moja beba previše jesti? Da objasnim na što mislim - trudim se ne čekati da beba plače od gladi, već joj često nudim dojku. Onako, kad se meni učini da bi baš mogla jesti. Ili, jasno, kad ona nedvosmisleno traži.  Nekad prihvati, nekad ne. Zanima me je li moguće da ona počne jesti "iz običaja", odn. samo zato što joj nudim, a da uopće nije gladna.
> 
> Meni se to čini kao besmislica, ali opet... štajaznam...


Radiš baš kako treba.

----------

